#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  >  魯爾維斯軍事專門學校{跟小說無關 純同樂}(討論)

## 囧的閒狼

好像很好玩XD(滅
那也算我一份好了(被打
選修老師的話..威廉‧巴菲斯老師(指
原因的話..我對法術和占卜有愛ˇ(被鬼隱

----------


## M.S.Keith

來改了~(噴
洛哈‧辛格老師~
我來了~雙劍~~(拖

----------


## 好喝的茶

校長先生……(舉手)

我可不可以把老師帶走啊(被拖)？
我想要尤金和洛哈的說(被毆)。

好啦我還是支持雷肯先生好了(笑)。

----------


## 瀟湘

我選雷肯‧欽斯恩好了
總覺得他身邊有很多有趣的事會發生...

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 校長先生……(舉手)
> 
> 我可不可以把老師帶走啊(被拖)？
> 我想要尤金和洛哈的說(被毆)。
> 
> 好啦我還是支持雷肯先生好了(笑)。


你可以把老夫帶走{被不明鈍器擊暈}
克達：痾...小弟弟
雷肯向來是說來就來說走就走的 選他的課就是選尤金的課喔

----------


## 好喝的茶

雷肯先生是上隨機課堂喔……(遠目)

我不想在其餘時間上尤金的課喔(炸)，
我比較喜歡魔法(笑)。

是了順便問︰
學費一年多少，換作這裏通行的樂園幣是？
包食宿書簿車船的嗎？
要在哪裏報名？

(想太多被拖走XD)

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 雷肯先生是上隨機課堂喔……(遠目)
> 
> 我不想在其餘時間上尤金的課喔(炸)，
> 我比較喜歡魔法(笑)。
> 
> 是了順便問︰
> 學費一年多少，換作這裏通行的樂園幣是？
> 包食宿書簿車船的嗎？
> 要在哪裏報名？
> ...


學費一學期10萬烏督 已經轉帳完畢
有宿舍 進入付20烏督 換算値：1樂園比4烏督 宿舍採付費文章制 不強制 進入宿舍可根老師們進一步接觸{用意不良= =}
報名處：閣下已經報名啦！歡迎你加入我們行列！

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 學費一學期10萬烏督 已經轉帳完畢
> 有宿舍 一學期收費3萬烏督 換算値：1樂園比5000烏督 其中可以和想見面的老師深度接觸
> 報名處：閣下已經報名啦！歡迎你加入我們行列！

----------


## a70701111

在下想報名史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯教授的課……
(拿起筆袋、純白的紙跟頗為巨大的書包。)
藥草學是在下最想上的喔……教授！
呃……可是藥草學的材料費會不會很貴阿？
從另外一所學院聽來的價錢，真的好貴。

在下去辦入學手續，希望校長可以通融拉……

----------


## 好喝的茶

突然覺得，
這篇同樂文好像比原小說還要受歡迎(炸)。

看來大家都是想要拖走老師嘛(邪笑)！

嗯……
不知道，會不會真的有課可以上XD？

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 突然覺得，
> 這篇同樂文好像比原小說還要受歡迎(炸)。
> 
> 看來大家都是想要拖走老師嘛(邪笑)！
> 
> 嗯……
> 不知道，會不會真的有課可以上XD？


這篇是以一種愉快的方式進行的
上課的方式有點類似 茶大的狼人古堡 {迷之聲：真是不自量力的作者，居然第一篇RP就想完這種高段的...}
選項選第一次就要承認嚕{誠實是最重要的美德嘛.....}
沒有結局{應該}除非有獸想早點畢業
第一節是自我介紹喔 請註明 老師姓名 自我特徵 還有特別想註明的事項{好謎阿XD....}
下下星期六截止報名喔！

----------


## 劍痞

> 老師名單：{今年一年級新生有四位主要教師}
> 
> 洛哈‧辛格{25歲，狼人，男性，幽默風趣，講課進度中等}
> 傳授科目：高階近身搏擊、短兵器、戰術心理應用
> 
> 預計下下下星期三會上第一堂課，上課採問答制，回應請快喔！


「先前的稿費果然……派上用場。」
「就是你了，洛哈教授。」（敲書）

「劍某我想學習心理學，空手肉搏……」
「雖說不是最主要的，還是選修，有備無患。」（思考）

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 在下想報名史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯教授的課……
> (拿起筆袋、純白的紙跟頗為巨大的書包。)
> 藥草學是在下最想上的喔……教授！
> 呃……可是藥草學的材料費會不會很貴阿？
> 從另外一所學院聽來的價錢，真的好貴。
> 
> 在下去辦入學手續，希望校長可以通融拉……


學費已經由校方全額支出，另外，請每位學生在課後詳實報告課程中實得分數，據說會進行排名{謎}?

----------


## 好喝的茶

咦？真的要做遊戲喔(好奇)？

嗯……小茶只會用RPG製作大師的說(炸)，
FLASH和C++沒學好(死)。

我還真的蠻期待上課的說(笑)。
雷肯先生的課應該是最輕鬆的了(？)。

----------


## Triumph

威廉和雷肯~我要學魔法啦=w=(拿起了久違的紅袍和法杖,身後有一堆拉拉雜雜的書籍......)
我想問一下教的是什麼魔法?符文?元素?機械魔法?可能性?還是結......

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

不是星期三才開課嗎?!?!
怎提前了  :onion_19:  
雷肯‧欽斯恩老師
我要選修你的課程  :onion_08:  
學習魔法的澳義~

話說這種遊戲劇情的
感覺很有意思呢
不過未來弄下去應該會很累吧??
lohasinger加油了~

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 不是星期三才開課嗎?!?!
> 怎提前了  
> 雷肯‧欽斯恩老師
> 我要選修你的課程  
> 學習魔法的澳義~


這是作者要練習用的文，也是給各位獸們測試你會遇到哪位老師的小遊戲，往後的劇情也會設計成這種格式喔
話說回來 亞雷大是遇見了誰呢？

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

我選準時結果遇到黑牛盃盃 尤金‧巴菲斯
話說我差點選擇破口大罵...
好在對方是老師....

有回頭喵了一下破口大罵的劇情...
好家在...我沒選到..不然就慘了...

其他的結局也很有趣....
遇到的老師風格也很好玩..

----------


## 劍痞

「根據劍某我多年以來的不良習慣……」（咦）
「『雖然只有五分鐘，卻天天遲到』。」

「『戰術心理學』啊……」
「『人類心理學』能當教材嗎？」（思考）

----------


## 好喝的茶

小茶以最正常的選擇︰準時、禮貌招呼、撿鉛筆
果然是幸福(？)結局啊(笑)。

嗯……還沒有真正上課的樣子(呆)
想快點上雷肯先生的課喔XD

是了，告訴你兩件事︰
1.HIDE語法中，還可以用HIDE語法喔
2.有一些事，是不能作為HIDE語法的點擊文字的

期待上課(啦)。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

痾....在下希望能有人可以把四位老師的樣子都畫出來哩....
畢竟，有個圖 也是比較方便的

嗚嗚

    在下是繪畫苦手阿    
    

對啦...茶大會用RPG阿....那可不可以幫在下把目前小說的進度做出來完看看呢？

唉呀

    應該很麻煩，因為劇本根本也都不完善......    
    

在下去忙劇本嚕！

----------


## M.S.Keith

根據我的情況~偶爾會遲到個四五分鐘~"
不過通常都是準時到校~XD

然後會很有禮貌的打招呼.....(遠)

不過那天我很~~~不巧的遲到五分鐘(?)

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

重大公告
在下經過一番深思熟慮後
決定往後的劇情可能會分化為 尤金線 洛哈線 小史線 阿丁線 雷肯線{需要觸發尤金線的一些劇情}
也希望各位獸友能多給作者一些寶貴意見，作者會想辦法把各位融入劇情中{有想要的請告知}，另外，手殘的作者終於開始劃下第一張畫{光明聖龍-薩拉‧卡羅，畫風噁心，傷眼}，預計之後會貼上來{時間未定}，在這裡再次拜託有繪畫天份的獸友們幫幫忙，把老師們的儀容畫出來吧！{因為作者完全沒有天份阿!!!{揍飛}}
打廣告 版主抱歉嚕！

----------


## M.S.Keith

老實說我對洛哈老師的形象相當有興趣(噴
可以的話我要試試看XD~

----------


## 快樂狼人

以選項的年代應該還沒有現代的高速炸藥.但應該有黑火藥吧XD火藥的發明.可以說是改變整個戰爭型態的始祖.雖然他很不穩定= =".所以呢~~~請問可以開個爆裂物跟火槍武器部門嗎^^?

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 以選項的年代應該還沒有現代的高速炸藥.但應該有黑火藥吧XD火藥的發明.可以說是改變整個戰爭型態的始祖.雖然他很不穩定= =".所以呢~~~請問可以開個爆裂物跟火槍武器部門嗎^^?


年代的設定 約莫是中古世紀的歐洲 世界觀則是完全套用在下自創的小說"真實之刻"的世界觀 對了 由於龍族在這個世界裡是扮演神的角色 所以......可能要請各位龍兒們 變換一下種族嚕！
請記得要詳述你們的特徵喔，作者是扮演四個{五個？！}老師的身分在跟你們交流，如果要把老師拖入你房間裡做壞事的獸，記得要鎖門喔！{收費或是移至18+版}
普遍的獸種族
牛 羊 獅 虎 狼 狐 熊  
少見的獸種族
貓 豹 馬 驢  犬
爆裂物的部分 威廉有在做研究{在此順便回答之前有獸提到的問題，真的會上課嗎？  :狐狸疑惑:  痾......作者才疏學淺  :狐狸冷汗:  ，頂多是設計些選項來玩玩，並不會跟實際上的學術有關，所以如果選項的答案不符合常理，請海涵.....{謎聲：明明就是想玩又沒料  :狐狸嚇到:  } 所以希望大家不要太認真看待上課內容，因為那只是過程.....}
有其他問題 歡迎再次發問 對了 快樂大大 您是遇見哪位老師呢？好好奇啊？老師是可以自己選的喔！因為其後會分成幾個分流來寫 互動式RP的趣味  :狐狸爽到:   就在於此{在主要作者的世界中奮鬥  :狐狸超不爽:  @@}

----------


## 囧的閒狼

感覺好孩子都會跟尤金老師相遇XD(咦?
而我也是XD(被踹

威廉老師跑去出差了阿..XD
好吧..我就等他回來吧XD
威廉老師有在研究爆裂物我不就會被炸到了?XD(被打爆

----------


## 瀟湘

唔...回文回的好快阿!
說到意見...
學生的來源到底有多寬廣?跨國界的話有可以在學生間設有國籍齪鼯吧...

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 唔...回文回的好快阿!
> 說到意見...
> 學生的來源到底有多寬廣?跨國界的話有可以在學生間設有國籍齪鼯吧...


痾.....在下是希望各位獸們都和老師們一樣是同屬於伊瑟克魯達帝國的獸啦。
因為作者原先是設定所有參與的獸都是雅尼歌坦世界的居民，藉此消除語言隔閡.........但如果閣下有要特別強調外籍身份的話，請一定要特別註明喔！

----------


## 劍痞

> 洛哈：（狼人，草原狼）
> 年齡：25 身高：172㎝
> 體重：53㎏ 眼珠顏色：金
> 毛色：銀 喜歡：甜食、歌劇、藍色
> 厭惡：紅色


「唔……厭惡紅色。」
「劍某我全身火紅，會不會……」（汗）

「只能相信教師不會為此感到介意。」（默）

----------


## Triumph

> 這是老師們的設定喔！其他沒看過的人名是原小說中的角色{應該是不會有機會登場吧.....}
> 
> 尤金：{牛人，水牛，左眼瞎}
> 年齡：28 身高：260cm
> 體重：152kg 眼珠顏色：黑
> 毛色：灰 喜歡：黑色、酒、歌劇
> 厭惡：紅色、白色
> 
> 赫特：{牛人，水牛，右眼瞎}
> ...


雷肯好像消失了-茶-
之前提到你還沒設定學術方面的吧?要不給不懂畫畫的獸幫助啊?自己一個人最少要花3個月以上的啦~

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 雷肯好像消失了-茶-
> 之前提到你還沒設定學術方面的吧?要不給不懂畫畫的獸幫助啊?自己一個人最少要花3個月以上的啦~


是的......由於雷肯是精神體，所以要畫他的時候，使用左眼紅色的尤金即可{抱歉啦......}
是了？有獸能幫助當然是最好的嚕！畢竟作者什麼也不會@@.......

----------


## a70701111

互動式RP阿……
所以說，在下也可以私心一下摟(？)

沒想到上第一天的課也可以如此的多災多難QQ
從什麼時候，可以開始加入RP中呢？
在下已經開始手癢了呵呵……

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 互動式RP阿……
> 所以說，在下也可以私心一下摟(？)
> 
> 沒想到上第一天的課也可以如此的多災多難QQ
> 從什麼時候，可以開始加入RP中呢？
> 在下已經開始手癢了呵呵……


呵呵......當然是18+的僑段[/s]{被K}當然是什麼時候都可以，只要不跟所有獸都會看到的劇情鬧雙胞就可以了{也就是竟量不要寫有關於白天上課的情形}，另外，也可以跟別的學生有感情上的交流喔！{當然是要先跟他說一下嚕！}本校支持自由戀愛{當然還是不能把這裡糟糕化，想腐、想H的獸們請移架去18+版，不過，晚上老師們的宿舍生活，會用讓你們偷窺的方式呈現？{炸飛}}
對啦？小迪大大是預見了誰呢？請回答完一定要告知喔！{已經提醒好多次啦！{炸]}這就是互動式RP，在下很期待最後會譜出怎麼樣的校園生活呢？

----------


## 囧的閒狼

> 「唔……厭惡紅色。」
> 「劍某我全身火紅，會不會……」（汗）


沒關係的..!
在第一堂課之前我會幫你染色的XD(被劍痞打飛

我先小小聲的說:..我是不會在這裡隨便變腐的..
請安心(被打

----------


## M.S.Keith

洛哈老師喜歡藍色.....(看自己 筆記)(?)
話說回來 看來真的會有表裏兩條路線出來了OTZ

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 老實說我對洛哈老師的形象相當有興趣(噴
> 可以的話我要試試看XD~


非常期待你的大作哦！{是不是可以把其他三位老師一起畫出來呢？}

私密訊息

    宸，洛哈第一節課將會提到你，很感謝你的護身符！  :Very Happy:

----------


## a70701111

在下遇到的是史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯教授阿……
也就是所謂的小史教授阿。
嗯……照您這樣說，如果要一起寫這篇的話，不只要交代行蹤，還不能寫白天上課的內容阿？換言之，寫下午下課的內容就可以摟？
在下第二次參加R.P.所以若有錯誤，麻煩您更正了。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 在下遇到的是史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯教授阿……
> 也就是所謂的小史教授阿。
> 嗯……照您這樣說，如果要一起寫這篇的話，不只要交代行蹤，還不能寫白天上課的內容阿？換言之，寫下午下課的內容就可以摟？
> 在下第二次參加R.P.所以若有錯誤，麻煩您更正了。


是的，上午的課的部分由在下負責，會安排接下來可能的劇情走向，請依照教授們的個性，讓你跟他們一起行動吧！

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

終於...見到我的老師了...
雖然很殘酷....但是以另一個角度想..
那些時間換成學習的過程...
或許還比較划算吧?

魔法還真是有趣~

----------


## 影曲

我選 洛哈‧辛格老師

不過要怎麼玩0.0??

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 我選 洛哈‧辛格老師
> 
> 不過要怎麼玩0.0??


點擊選項，把自己融入敘述之中，之後再依照自己的希望跟同學或老師發動劇情{這部分你要自己寫}另外，作者也會看各位的RP來決定老師跟各位的關係{換言之，就是投作者的喜好啦！}
呼...好多人都選洛哈啊！難道大家都喜歡貴公子風？{被抓飛}

----------


## M.S.Keith

我有認識尤金老師喔~!(拖走

----------


## 影曲

> 點擊選項，把自己融入敘述之中，之後再依照自己的希望跟同學或老師發動劇情{這部分你要自己寫}另外，作者也會看各位的RP來決定老師跟各位的關係{換言之，就是投作者的喜好啦！}
> 呼...好多人都選洛哈啊！難道大家都喜歡貴公子風？{被抓飛}



我原本想選史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯的說....我喜歡虎人
但是沒有交戰鬥技巧-.-

----------


## Triumph

請問一下~這裹有獅鷹的嗎?除了龍之外,唯一比較想做的種族=3=......


點擊選項，把自己融入敘述之中，之後再依照自己的希望跟同學或老師發動劇情{這部分你要自己寫}另外，作者也會看各位的RP來決定老師跟各位的關係{換言之，就是投作者的喜好啦！} 
呼...好多人都選洛哈啊！難道大家都喜歡貴公子風？{被抓飛}

這個,想遇見的老師還沒出現,要自己作嗎?我怕跟閣下的設定不符啦

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 請問一下~這裹有獅鷹的嗎?除了龍之外,唯一比較想做的種族=3=......
> 
> 
> 點擊選項，把自己融入敘述之中，之後再依照自己的希望跟同學或老師發動劇情{這部分你要自己寫}另外，作者也會看各位的RP來決定老師跟各位的關係{換言之，就是投作者的喜好啦！} 
> 呼...好多人都選洛哈啊！難道大家都喜歡貴公子風？{被抓飛}
> 
> 這個,想遇見的老師還沒出現,要自己作嗎?我怕跟閣下的設定不符啦


雷肯是潛藏在尤金體內的精神體{已經有相關劇情，但是黑暗路線}
威廉是一個喜歡惡作劇的豪邁漢子{相關劇情編寫中]
獅鷹?要記得穿衣服來學校喔~要不然會被其他學生以為是校犬{被打}

----------


## M.S.Keith

那我有要寫嗎??(拖走

話說回來 小說與相關討論串最好分開喔~"

----------


## Triumph

> 雷肯是潛藏在尤金體內的精神體{已經有相關劇情，但是黑暗路線}威廉是一個喜歡惡作劇的豪邁漢子{相關劇情編寫中]
> 獅鷹?要記得穿衣服來學校喔~要不然會被其他學生以為是校犬{被打}


這個其實要怎樣教書呢~吾輩才不需要~不走黑暗路線就不行嗎?真可惜,吾輩是追求光明人生的=3=

呵呵,早說了會穿法袍的啦~.~

有空就寫出來吧~.~UNIFORM TEST逼近中......

----------


## 孤獨之狼

這裡討論的真大呢=口=

看過之後也很想玩玩看呢....

要申請嗎?

還是直接接文阿?

要不要給設定阿?

學校的設定是怎樣的?

校徽有沒有統一呀?

(問題太多的問題兒童

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 這裡討論的真大呢=口=
> 
> 看過之後也很想玩玩看呢....
> 
> 要申請嗎?
> 
> 還是直接接文阿?
> 
> 要不要給設定阿?
> ...


基本上 你進來發文就是入學嚕
發文就像 先前有獸發的一樣 在下會盡量整合起來 變成有劇情發展的文章{也就是呼相給線索的意思}
設定是當然要給的嚕~

----------


## 好喝的茶

現在暫借屍還魂(？)上來一下，電腦爆掉了。

等電腦好了才接RP上來。

小茶會走糟糕惡搞路線喔(笑)。

----------


## 孤獨之狼

> 基本上 你進來發文就是入學嚕 
> 發文就像 先前有獸發的一樣 在下會盡量整合起來 變成有劇情發展的文章{也就是呼相給線索的意思} 
> 設定是當然要給的嚕~


那.....設定的內容有哪些阿?

還有....

學校的設定是怎樣的? 

校徽有沒有統一呀?

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 那.....設定的內容有哪些阿?
> 
> 還有....
> 
> 學校的設定是怎樣的? 
> 
> 校徽有沒有統一呀?


設定是你的 種族 性別 欲選修的課程{也就是欲參加的遊戲文} 或是其他有關於你的選項{是你要寫RP的重要物喔，這裡採 互給線索的方式進行 在下會盡量使你們的RP跟主線RP{也就是在下的拙作啦!}產生關聯}

學校設定：{希望會有幫助}
在伊瑟克魯達投身軍旅的方式有兩種：藉由國軍特考加入各地的軍校或是加入民間義勇軍，加入民間義勇軍雖然不用考試，但終其一生只是一個普通的小兵，除了不能升官、薪俸微薄之外，一些苦差事像是：築城、開挖溝渠、守衛邊疆等也都是交給這些人去做的，簡直是帝國最低賤的廉價勞工；相反地，若是加入了軍校，不但一畢業就有最低下士（可指揮民間義勇軍）、最高上尉的官階，而且在食衣住行方面都有再依官階大小有所補助（民間義勇軍連裝備也要自己買），所以為了擠進軍校的窄門，那些有錢的大老爺們可是拼了老命哩！特別是這間魯爾維斯軍事專門學校可是軍校中的最高學府，它高不可攀的學費也只有那些祖先有庇蔭的人家才唸的起。為了子女的將來，全國各地的有錢人們無不大灑銀彈，為的就是海瑟校長的一個點頭，因此學校的財源才會如此豐沛，別的軍校要進行生存訓練都要花一大筆行政費用向王宮借地，魯爾維斯軍事專門學校則是擁有好幾十座無人小島，要度假還是要操練都可以，就連國內最重要的軍事活動─戰技大賽的參賽名額，也大都被這間學校包辦了，換句話說，只要成功入學，人生可說是成功了一半，對了對了，還有一點，這間學校畢業的學生是不用繳稅的！
在這篇RP中 在下是把諸位獸們都設定是獸人帝國{伊瑟克魯達}的居民 你已經通過了繁複的入學手續 成功踏上平步青雲的起點 
校徽和學校地圖 目前徵求製作中 {因為原作者的手殘已經超乎正常獸的想像} 會投票選出最能代表學校者者 來當做校徽{期限是當有第一枚出現開始兩個禮拜}
PS：沒想到會這麼熱烈@@ 版主 辛苦你了{在下截稿日近了，驚!}

----------


## M.S.Keith

版主麻煩把文章跟討論串分開喔~
不然重新發文串也可以˙3˙""

反正就是把小說跟討論部份分開就行了˙3˙

----------


## 白袍狐仙

嗯...支持是支持...但是有個很嚴重的問題...

那就是徵求的角色過多，搞到最後不是一票人忘記出場就是一票人變成只是上場就掛掉的癟三。(遊戲設計而研就是設定會超級辛苦...)

慎重的考慮考慮接下來的劇情怎麼走會比較恰當。
還有就是──不要把死看的太嚴重。
(當然遊戲無此問題...但是可以試著把難度調高一些。)

既然是戰爭，一定有傷亡，要是把每個人都設定成英雄，敵軍打個屁阿?
而且角色死了就死了，原來角色的設計人要是不爽也沒差，他請你Key進去還要Care他自己的腳色威不威，作者怎麼設定?

還有就是經營的問題...不要一開始一條龍最後一條蟲收尾...囧"

以上，加油。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

重要公告
痾....抱歉阿....在下的意思似乎被誤會了....在下的rp是主rp....獸友們的是子RP
在下是希望能將主RP跟子RP相結合，試試看能不能相連出有意義的文章，也是在下想藉此可以一次大量看文的原因{被打} 這篇文就誕生了
是了 由於採用互動RP的關係 所以後期主RP 會很難寫{泣} 狐仙大大說的很好 在下會注意的{筆記} 很感謝你喔
虎頭蛇尾?! 開始有危機了{驚!} 小獸的功力並不強，說不定會功敗垂成齁.....
話說回來，會這麼熱烈 實在是始料未及....
所以 明天是入學截止日 在下會把學生名單列出來

----------


## M.S.Keith

老實說我應該一開始就說的....
人數最好有限制(汗

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

今天是入學截止日了！
入學名單呢（巴飛

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

學生名單{有錯誤請告知~}

M.S.Keith{洛哈線}

孤獨之狼{威廉線}

Triumph{威廉線}

好喝的茶{雷肯線}

迪洛斯{尤金線}

小迪 {小史線}

囧的閒狼{威廉線}

亞雷-鮫{雷肯線}

影曲{小史線}

劍痞{洛哈線}

快樂狼人{威廉線}

瀟湘{小史線}

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

還好是迪洛斯不是庫洛斯
不然你會死得很慘的XDD（有雷肯的魔力保護XDD

----------


## 劍痞

> 學生名單{有錯誤請告知~}
> 劍痞{雷肯線}


「請等一下。」
「劍某我首篇於此主題發的文章上，清清楚楚寫明了『洛哈教授』。」（翻書）

「為何反倒成了雷肯線？」（思考）
「劍某我想修戰術心理學，理所當然是洛哈教授？」

----------


## Triumph

[舉手]校長~我應該是威廉線的~(雷肯也沒差啦,不過早晚會反了他= =+)

=============================================

大概會以插班生的身份出場,現在還忙於準備uniform test(灑淚

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

這是作者手繪的 尤金老師的側身像
極度傷眼~ 作者極度沒有美術細胞{淚奔~
那毛 是尤金身上的毛{也可以想像成 毛衣啦....
英文 因為是在上課中畫的 所以 拼錯啦{泣~請不要在糾正啦~作者知錯啦!{大泣~
flea 是跳蚤 不過 這樣又好像有特別的意思?{炸死
另一張圖是一張象徵圖 所使用的角色是在這部RP中獸們信奉的光之神-薩拉‧卡羅 畫面微微血腥 覺得有相關疑問 請發私訊{小迪 如果有觸犯版規 請通知在下刪除}

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

逃走是flee啦
不是flea XD

----------


## 好喝的茶

畫得還好啦，至少比我好太多了(茶)。

小茶我從小學到中學，美術從未合格過哩(炫耀……？)

眼神可以黑暗一點更好XD

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 畫得還好啦，至少比我好太多了(茶)。
> 
> 小茶我從小學到中學，美術從未合格過哩(炫耀……？)
> 
> 眼神可以黑暗一點更好XD


繪畫苦手 ><....請有心的獸帶回重製吧><{汗

----------


## M.S.Keith

洛哈進度60%~ˊ口ˊ
畫完全身像後才發現.....太年輕了(噴死

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

基斯大也在畫洛哈阿
我也在畫説
貴公子好難畫XDD

----------


## 孤獨之狼

> 學生名單{有錯誤請告知~}
> 
> M.S.Keith{洛哈線}
> 
> 孤獨之狼{威廉線}
> 
> Triumph{威廉線}
> 
> 好喝的茶{雷肯線}
> ...



威廉線阿.....

但是，我對法術類的不熟呢....(汗

----------


## 影曲

我選洛哈 交我心裡站吧^^

話說這裡有提供宿舍嗎(流浪Ing)-.-

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 我選洛哈 交我心裡站吧^^
> 
> 話說這裡有提供宿舍嗎(流浪Ing)-.-


...............
....
第二節課都還沒上....怎麼你就貼了(默

----------


## 好喝的茶

話說，爺爺怎麼還沒寫好第二課啊囧？

我要找個機會惡整某迪姓學生的說……(炸)(被毆XD)

----------


## 瀟湘

問個問題...
有日期設定嗎?開學是再哪個季節阿?

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 問個問題...
> 有日期設定嗎?開學是再哪個季節阿?


曆法：1年有13個月 大月29日 小月28日
各位入學的時間是在 六月13日
季節是冬天 因為伊瑟克魯達的首都-沙錫安鐸，是位處於南半球的城市。
有關於世界觀的方面 會在小史的第一節課介紹
至於 文章方面 RP中時間會停留在作者最後發的那篇文 所以不要心急喔~
這表示 在下一節課PO上來前 各位主角可以跟其他角色互動 {若有想跟老師互動的 請連繫校長{不過 校長課業繁重= = 所以PO文和回文速度很慢= = 請包涵~}

----------


## 好喝的茶

喔，很好很好(笑)。

那麼在上第二節課之前，都是小茶惡整同學的時間嘍(咦)？

呵呵呵，那麼我來啦XD(邪笑)

----------


## Triumph

要加油囉=3=不然我這個插班生當不成啦......

茶兄,我的報告會有你哦~

----------


## 影曲

啊~遲到持了好久quote="M.S.Keith"]ith"]...............
....
第二節課都還沒上....怎麼你就貼了(默[/quote]


啊~原來還沒開始上課啊~我還以為是照個人的時間寫
可是已經貼上去了(要刪文嗎-.-)
話說睡了100世紀腦袋趴到迷糊迷糊的=口=
-------------☆☆☆-----------

順便問一下,他上課的時間是怎麼安排的
ㄧ天上ㄧ節,還是是平常上下課那種
話說在貼搓真的糗大了-.-

-------------☆☆☆-------

對了"小史線" 0.0?

-----------------
期待M.S.Keith畫的洛哈^^
-------------
茶茶的惡整?   啊鞋子裡有蛇!!

----------


## 好喝的茶

上課時間當然是爺爺的即興啊(爆)。
大概很久才會上一次XD

嗯？我的惡整怎麼可能只是鞋子放蛇那麼膚淺(炸)。
詐騙、手套、威脅……嘿嘿嘿(被毆XD)

----------


## 影曲

話說文章已經趕緊修成第一節課的張數了(好丟臉阿-.-)







> 上課時間當然是爺爺的即興啊(爆)。
> 大概很久才會上一次XD
> 
> 嗯？我的惡整怎麼可能只是鞋子放蛇那麼膚淺(炸)。
> 詐騙、手套、威脅……嘿嘿嘿(被毆XD)


難道是傳說中的變態S.M惡作劇法 不要阿~

----------


## 好喝的茶

> 話說文章已經趕緊修成第一節課的張數了(好丟臉阿-.-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 難道是傳說中的變態S.M惡作劇法 不要阿~


這個是老少咸宜的RP吧(汗)？
怎可能會有這種傷害小朋友純潔心靈的事(炸)？

只是跟版主大開個玩笑而已XD
希望到時寫出來版主別介意啊(炸)。

----------


## a70701111

要惡整在下阿……
雖然小迪不會報復就是了。
不過呢，就別介意他住進醫院幾天摟……

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 話說文章已經趕緊修成第一節課的張數了(好丟臉阿-.-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 難道是傳說中的變態S.M惡作劇法 不要阿~


我不是指這樣改....
作者有寫路線麻煩請照著上面寫""(汗
不然也請拿給他看會比較好= =""

----------


## Triumph

> 這個是老少咸宜的RP吧(汗)？
> 怎可能會有這種傷害小朋友純潔心靈的事(炸)？
> 
> 只是跟版主大開個玩笑而已XD
> 希望到時寫出來版主別介意啊(炸)。


我還打算把自己的結局弄得血腥一點的說=3=

對於閣下的惡作劇,本人還蠻期待的(爆+丁丁之歌播放:make it crazy!)

----------


## 影曲

> 我不是指這樣改....
> 作者有寫路線麻煩請照著上面寫""(汗
> 不然也請拿給他看會比較好= =""


喔喔~原來是這樣啊...那大致上應該了解了-.-

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

在貼上威廉線之後，視點會由原本的學生角度轉換成第三人稱敘事角度，也就是各位學生會和老師們有更真實的互動，這時候的選項就會開始跟劇情有關，也就是開始進入RP的真正開頭 
作者之後會因學業因素很忙碌 所以貼文的速度會變很慢 .......
忙碌使文筆變差阿!!

----------


## 好喝的茶

爺爺辛苦你嚕，小茶最近也有幾個小測……(死)

可是我還在很多短篇沒打好啊囧。

唉，可能到威廉線出來了，我的RP都沒生出來……

----------


## 瀟湘

傳了一篇上來...
被嚇成這樣,不知道小史還能不能上課(笑)

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

痾....有關於最新的RP，影曲大大，似乎有些小問題?

----------


## 影曲

> 痾....有關於最新的RP，影曲大大，似乎有些小問題?


是大問題-.-我好像又"凸槌"了-.-
RP的部份可以私密給偶ㄇ-.-


還有不知道為什麼...貼文ㄧ次貼了兩樓-.-(我只有貼依次啊)

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 是大問題-.-我好像又"凸槌"了-.-
> RP的部份可以私密給偶ㄇ-.-
> 
> 
> 還有不知道為什麼...貼文ㄧ次貼了兩樓-.-(我只有貼依次啊)


洛哈線就是洛哈線 不用牽扯到其他老師=_=
完成之後就麻反給薩拉看 以免發生錯誤=_=
還有 貼文兩次是因為你可能按了兩次發文=_=""

----------


## 好喝的茶

> 洛哈線就是洛哈線 不用牽扯到其他老師=_=
> 完成之後就麻反給薩拉看 以免發生錯誤=_=
> 還有 貼文兩次是因為你可能按了兩次發文=_=""


喔(呆)？
我寫的RP有牽扯到不少老師耶(炸)。
打算通殺的說XD(被毆)

應該不打緊吧(汗)。

----------


## Triumph

> 洛哈線就是洛哈線 不用牽扯到其他老師=_=
> 完成之後就麻反給薩拉看 以免發生錯誤=_=
> 還有 貼文兩次是因為你可能按了兩次發文=_=""


全面發展也很重要哦......付錢進軍校可不能這麼浪費啦......

何況根據我們課業繁重的校長的出文速度,玩起來不夠爽啦~

----------


## 影曲

這裡的RP原來是單一路線啊-.-
我可以有課就上嗎~

不過主線還是洛哈老師為主

這樣子可以把大家都寫進去0.0

寫這個好有趣說(雖然常凸槌-.-)

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 這裡的RP原來是單一路線啊-.-
> 我可以有課就上嗎~
> 
> 不過主線還是洛哈老師為主
> 
> 這樣子可以把大家都寫進去0.0
> 
> 寫這個好有趣說(雖然常凸槌-.-)


多謝你的熱心支持啦！附帶一提 現在老龍的頭像是雅尼哥坦的光之神 薩拉‧卡羅
校長的頭像 希望能有狼友幫忙 因為本龍太手殘啦!{淚奔

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

http://usokomaker.net/koukou/?a=Kouk...A4%B0%DD%BB%DB
網路上的占卜 
原來 這間學校是這樣 好像還蠻準的?{炸
BY 真是無聊到炸的龍

----------


## 影曲

想問ㄧ下~
目前的關係是

小史---喜歡?--->阿丁
        ----誤認為是鬼?-->水雲

羅萊塔---好奇---->水雲
水雲---???---->小史&羅萊塔

其他人---????--->


有沒有人可以劃一下關係圖啊~
不知道為啥好混亂-.-

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

目前關係
小史---喜歡吐槽--->阿丁
洛哈---好感--->宸
洛哈---覺得充滿活力--->羅萊塔
小史---感覺需要多加注意--->小迪
小史---感覺害怕--->水雲
尤金---走的很近--->庫洛斯
威廉---純粹想要欺負--->閒狼
洛哈---好感--->尤金
尤金---友好--->洛哈
阿丁<---友好---->小史
雷肯---利用--->所有跟祂接觸的獸、尤金
雷肯-----感興趣---->好喝的茶
洛哈----好奇--->劍痞
小史、阿丁{徒}-----師徒關係------>洛哈、尤金{師}
尤金{弟}<----義兄弟關係---->威廉{兄}
海瑟{父}----父子---->威廉{親生}尤金{養子}
正在研究中.....

----------


## 好喝的茶

沒看到我的存在(死)。
即是說我要好好表演一番才會有獸注意我嘍？

那麼我不客氣了喔(？)。

咦，原來我就住在Triumph旁邊啊？ 

那麼下次是不是該找個鄰居好下手(燦笑)？ 
啊，沒什麼沒什麼事啦XD

----------


## 瀟湘

Triumph您可真厲害...
水雲在不久後身體差點被盜賊團燒了...當時他應該正一邊慘叫一邊找冥界商人送他到出事地點...

----------


## 劍痞

「因應測驗期間……」
「文章會於P06出現後，盡速補上。」（默）

「造成校方的困擾，我很抱歉。」

----------


## Triumph

校長~我想問一下哈洛的短兵器是什麼類型呢?(列一些例子)他最愛用的又是?

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 校長~我想問一下哈洛的短兵器是什麼類型呢?(列一些例子)他最愛用的又是?


洛哈老師是用爪子的喔˙3˙
詳情請見"真實之刻"˙3˙

----------


## Triumph

> 洛哈老師是用爪子的喔˙3˙
> 詳情請見"真實之刻"˙3˙


這個......爪子不是武器,而是近身搏擊吧......

真實之刻還「好像」沒寫所以才問啊......

----------


## 影曲

> 校長~我想問一下哈洛的短兵器是什麼類型呢?(列一些例子)他最愛用的又是?



會不會是匕首,短劍之類的-.-(話說我也不了解...等等來研究...)


M.S.Keith指的爪子應該是待在手上那種的吧
向天堂黑妖那種的~





> 水雲在不久後身體差點被盜賊團燒了...當時他應該正一邊慘叫一邊找冥界商人送他到出事地點...


越來越好奇水雲的歷史~改天弄一篇歷史篇吧~

----------


## Triumph

[quote="影曲"]會不會是匕首,短劍之類的-.-(話說我也不了解...等等來研究...) 


M.S.Keith指的爪子應該是待在手上那種的吧 
向天堂黑妖那種的~ [quote]

鋼爪我知道是什麼啦,不過要說短兵器又好像差一點......

----------


## 瀟湘

> 越來越好奇水雲的歷史~改天弄一篇歷史篇吧~


有空本獸會寫前傳的...大概會順便交代聖傑爾門家族...

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 作者: 影曲
> 
> 會不會是匕首,短劍之類的-.-(話說我也不了解...等等來研究...) 
> 
> 
> M.S.Keith指的爪子應該是待在手上那種的吧 
> 向天堂黑妖那種的~
> 
> 
> 鋼爪我知道是什麼啦,不過要說短兵器又好像差一點......


鋼爪算是短兵喔˙3˙

目前正在著手撰寫小宸宸的前傳ˊ3ˋ

----------


## 影曲

哈哈~原來大家都在寫前傳啊~(話說我也有在打-.-)

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

話説洛哈那個應該叫作勾爪吧

----------


## Triumph

劍痞大寫的文章還是充滿疑點啊(炸

到底和洛哈有什麼關係呢?

----------


## 劍痞

> 劍痞大寫的文章還是充滿疑點啊(炸
> 
> 到底和洛哈有什麼關係呢?


「充滿疑點就是劍某文章的特色啊……」（咦）

「後面這句，」（思考）「你的意思是『跟洛哈有什麼關聯？』，還是『劍痞跟洛哈的關係是什麼？』」

「前者是貶後者是褒啊……雖然後者也代表確實是疑點滿分。」（默）

----------


## a70701111

終於貼上第二篇子R.P.有參加的人都可以去看喔。
若有問題，歡迎用私密或這在這裡發文告之在下。
在下會盡力幫您改進。
給所有的獸友，至上最高的歉意。

----------


## 好喝的茶

> 終於貼上第二篇子R.P.有參加的人都可以去看喔。
> 若有問題，歡迎用私密或這在這裡發文告之在下。
> 在下會盡力幫您改進。
> 給所有的獸友，至上最高的歉意。


真是好棒的一篇(茶)。
看完後會有種心曠神怡般的舒適。
(是精靈的力量嗎XD？)

嗯……只是，為什麼我突然變善良了(大爆炸)？
明明我是大壞蛋啊(淚奔)。

呵，沒關係。
反正我就是有辦法使歡樂變糟糕的(燦笑)。
只希望你別介意就好了(炸)。



(只是我寫到一半的RP要重寫了OTL)

----------


## 影曲

> 終於貼上第二篇子R.P.有參加的人都可以去看喔。
> 若有問題，歡迎用私密或這在這裡發文告之在下。
> 在下會盡力幫您改進。
> 給所有的獸友，至上最高的歉意。


------------
超級精采的餒~

不過偷窺別人睡覺不太好唷(逃)~

剛流浪過來~有人幫忙回復體力真好~

----------------



> (是精靈的力量嗎XD？)


有同感+1



很期待小笛下次作品^^

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

原來我像是會溫習功課至深夜的人
無法想象XDD

----------


## 劍痞

「……」
「是因為精靈的關係，鼻塞好了？」（愣）

「看到這篇，也得好好想想自己會什麼特殊本領？」（思考）
「心理……」

----------


## 瀟湘

先佩服小迪版主在苦評文章之餘還能寫出如此龐大的文章(本獸寫的詩好像就是痛苦的大宗來源...)

關於水雲的部份提出一些異議

水雲...幾乎不會睡的!他的身體因為修煉死靈法術而變的半僵屍化,所以他幾乎不需要回到身體中以防身體腐壞,靈魂則運用魔力安定(所以他只有靈體時各種能力都很弱)

在一個光輝燦爛的午後，水雲踏步走進校園，然而他沒有影子，在泥濘上也不會留下足跡，因為他的身體會要七天後才會用相當省錢的辦法寄到。

「這……我記錯時間了？」水雲喃喃自語：「還是他騙我？不對！那種精神狀態下不太可能說謊……」忽地一擊掌，恍然大悟的說：「對了！那種精神狀態下無法做出理性思考，一定是他也弄錯了！ 
不過已經上課了……好吧！用個小法術應該還好，不太危險。」 

本獸在這兩段其實有做暗示......對不起,讓您混淆了,是我寫的不好...
還有水雲不是習慣讓靈魂脫體,而是不喜歡用他所謂"沉重的肉塊"在地上走而已


對不起,本獸的文筆太差,表現不出來...讓您困擾了

----------


## a70701111

TO：好喝的茶
在下只是把大概的感覺寫出來。
如果影響了您的子R.P.在下先說一聲抱歉。
人物並不是大壞人阿……
既然稱號為好喝的茶，那麼泡茶的技術應該了得吧。
所以就這樣子呈現您的人物。
您喜歡這篇文章就好。

TO：影曲
被光芒偷窺應該不算犯法吧XD
恢復體力的只是副能力，其實光芒還有很多種妙用。
看來，這個人物的描寫法，在下沒有寫錯了。
還有，那個光點是不是精靈呢？
之後會在寫出來的，到時候就等著揭開那層面紗摟。

TO：庫洛斯
因為看了您的人物簡介後，決定這樣子呈現。
不過呢……
在下並沒有設定庫洛斯是複習到多晚。
畢竟人物不是在下設計的，所以不敢動很多。
看來這個人物的寫法失敗了……
需要做修改嗎？

TO：劍痞
您的人物有鼻塞@@
在下那一篇是想要寫出，人物的動作，還有建忘的感覺。
並沒有想到您的人物身體的狀況阿。
希望您不會介意才好。
還有關於特殊能力，其實自己都可以想想。
在下的角色就沒有實質的戰鬥能力，是個百分之百的後勤組XD
不過他卻換來了幾個特殊能力。
至於是哪些能力呢？其中一個已經寫出來了，剩下的容後在表QQ

TO：瀟湘
唉呀！
沒想到錯誤這麼大阿。
還有，這篇的時間設定是在學校的ㄧ個星期內。
所以說，那個時間點應該是沒有問題的。
只是幽體脫離的部份，在下還是沒有想到更好的方式。
所以就只能這樣寫了。
另外，您寫的文章指是在下的能力不足，所以評的有點糟糕。
關於這篇子R.P.您會接受這個小錯誤嗎？
還是需要在下做修改呢？

----------


## Triumph

感謝把我家的小崔寫得這麼帥xd

破萬字呢~要看完每一個花了不少時間~

在時間軸方面要小心的調配呢~.~

說起來我也打算在第三堂出了後放一篇簡短偵查報告呢~模式大概也小迪的差不多吧~

介時還請大家提供資料哦~("介"時其實是怎寫的= =?)

----------


## 瀟湘

致小迪版主:

因為本獸笨手笨腳,不太會用私訊,兼之討論內容可為其他獸友參考,所以把意見發在這裡

能不能修成水雲"只有身體"留在宿舍,靈魂不在? 
順便問一下,那綠光對水雲半僵屍化的身體和水雲靈魂內封印的怨靈有什麼影響?

補上一點疑問:小史被水雲嚇成那樣,綠光應該會吸走他的恐懼吧?

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

把我寫得那麽勤勞
還怎麽好意思叫你再改呢XD
就這樣也不錯XDD

----------


## VARARA

(拍手....)
從來沒想過接龍故事（呃...以我目前的認知ＸＤ）會有這麼棒的次序感....
每位大大的文筆都很棒，看起來是磨練了很久＠＠....

某蛙也蠻想參加的...可惜好像已經不行了＠＠～～(除非能加入...轉學生?插入生?亂入生?)

很期待這整篇文章的後續，在下絕對會看的ＸＤ...

好想參加阿（汗...好恨自己為甚麼這麼晚加hide=相關作品推薦~~有點離題XD]芓~有點離題XD]

唔，話說...這種模式跟「龍與地下城」遊戲的玩法似乎有相同之處，由每個人來扮演個人.....這種系統的代表作是「龍槍編年史」，相當具有深意以及廣度，個人大力推薦︿︿！！
[/hide]


書包準備好的　ＶＡＲＡＲＡ[/hide]

----------


## 好喝的茶

> (拍手....)
> 從來沒想過接龍故事（呃...以我目前的認知ＸＤ）會有這麼棒的次序感....
> 每位大大的文筆都很棒，看起來是磨練了很久＠＠....
> 
> 某蛙也蠻想參加的...可惜好像已經不行了＠＠～～
> 
> 很期待這整篇文章的後續，在下絕對會看的ＸＤ...
> 
> 好想參加阿（汗...好恨自己為甚麼這麼晚加入論壇...
> ...


嗯？沒關係，可以當插班生喔(笑)。
在這裏任何一個學生都會歡迎你哩。

嗯，傳個短訊通知學校校長lohasinger唄，
相信他也會樂意為你辦插班手續的。

(別忘了要交學費喔XD)

----------


## VARARA

> 嗯？沒關係，可以當插班生喔(笑)。
> 在這裏任何一個學生都會歡迎你哩。
> 
> 嗯，傳個短訊通知學校校長lohasinger唄，
> 相信他也會樂意為你辦插班手續的。
> 
> (別忘了要交學費喔XD)


vara~~~~~~~~~~~(興奮+跳高!!!!

真的可以嗎>w<~~~~~~~~~~~

好高興說>w<~!!!!

不過....

目前某蛙正在期中考地獄之中
也許下星期才有辦法專心寫....
呃...請問一下,如果我要寫的話該從哪篇開始寫?
開頭?
還是哪邊?@@
以及....我該怎麼發文章(汗

這樣子好像很對不起開主題的版主(泣
好像會把次序弄亂掉....

如果從開頭寫,那代表有些地方(後面的主線)勢必要修改(個人想法)
vara@@~~

抱歉 先唸書了
不然被2分之1就很精彩了(泣

手邊要進行的作品:改編曲子兩首ˋ幾首想自己寫的鋼琴曲ˋ星之沙漏與星之沙漏前傳...與現在的故事接龍

很好,我的大學生活會很充實XDDD

某蛙 VARARA

----------


## 影曲

> (拍手....)
> 從來沒想過接龍故事（呃...以我目前的認知ＸＤ）會有這麼棒的次序感....
> 每位大大的文筆都很棒，看起來是磨練了很久＠＠....
> 
> 某蛙也蠻想參加的...可惜好像已經不行了＠＠～～(除非能加入...轉學生?插入生?亂入生?)
> 
> 很期待這整篇文章的後續，在下絕對會看的ＸＤ...
> 
> 好想參加阿（汗...好恨自己為甚麼這麼晚加hide=相關作品推薦~~有點離題XD]芓~有點離題XD]
> ...



隨時歡迎唷~

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    不過記得要跟校長龍報備~
還有自我介紹  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO VARARA︰
先寫個前言(也可以說是藉口XD)，把自己的角色加到故事裏，
然後就從目前主RP那邊的進度接著寫就可以嚕。
也可以選擇翹課(XD)，不依主RP的路線，直接與其他玩家進行互動，
只要小心別搞錯時空、邏輯的秩序就好(茶)。

要發文的話，就在「魯爾維斯軍事專門學校{跟小說無關 純同樂}(文章)」裏發文。
這裏是擺放所有RP的地方，校長lohasinger寫的就是「主RP」，其他玩家寫的就是「子RP」。
目前最後一篇是第3頁第1篇文，小史的路線。

嗯，影響到後續發展是一定會的了。
不過，反正我們偉大的校長一開始都說︰「我會儘量把各位的子RP連在一起的」
所以這個就交給校長去擔心好了XD(被毆)

最後，祝成績理想。
要好好唸書，不要樣我半夜三更還呆在這裏發文XD(被拖)

----------


## VARARA

> TO VARARA︰
> 先寫個前言(也可以說是藉口XD)，把自己的角色加到故事裏，
> 然後就從目前主RP那邊的進度接著寫就可以嚕。
> 也可以選擇翹課(XD)，不依主RP的路線，直接與其他玩家進行互動，
> 只要小心別搞錯時空、邏輯的秩序就好(茶)。
> 
> 要發文的話，就在「魯爾維斯軍事專門學校{跟小說無關 純同樂}(文章)」裏發文。
> 這裏是擺放所有RP的地方，校長lohasinger寫的就是「主RP」，其他玩家寫的就是「子RP」。
> 目前最後一篇是第3頁第1篇文，小史的路線。
> ...


0口0
剛剛重開頭開始寫了洋洋灑灑一千八百多字(汗
明天要考義大利文阿....等等要爆肝臟了

唔~~我是從最頭開始寫耶...不知道可不可以...

如果方便的話,可以請你幫我看一下文章嗎?@@


文章完整內容請點這邊...希望是可以@@



──也該是出發的時候了。

在挺大的房間內，他頂著惺忪的雙眼，下床，立即被放置在一旁的小型黑箱子絆了一跤，仆倒。

──這種事情，是不是要我不要離家呢……。

淡紫藍色的小手拍了拍身軀，半睜眼的淡紫雙瞳動了動，流露出某種淡淡的憂傷。突然，像是想到什麼似的，那近乎是永遠維持著睡眼惺忪的雙眼猛然睜大，他立刻轉過身去看看黑盒子的內容物有沒有受傷。

VARARA，蛙獸人。在地球人的眼中通常被稱為「Ｋ隆人」。淡紫藍色的身軀ˋ淡紫的雙瞳ˋ頭上戴著不知名材料製成的帽子，貌似將一塊潔白的扇形布披在頭上。白色的肚皮上繪有三個黃色倒立三角形的符號，一高兩低的排列著；而頭上的帽子正前端也有相同的小圖示。拖著一條小小的白色蝌蚪尾巴，嘴巴幾乎都是張開的。

當發現內容物沒有大礙後，他鬆口氣，眼皮也隨之落下回原來位置。

「該出發了，學校的馬車已經到了。」

門外傳來管家的聲音。

「不，不了，我自己走過去就好。」

一邊說著，VARARA急著將他最常穿的白上衣以及藍色牛仔褲換上。

「路途很遠的，你要不要再考慮一下？」

「既然是自己想要學的東西，那當然要盡量靠自己的力量去完成所有相關的事情。」

「……」

門外的管家看說不過這位怪異的少爺，連諾幾聲後便請學校的馬車離開了。當他轉頭時，少爺已經準備好出門，對著自己微微一笑。

「你想學什麼？」

「音樂。」

「什麼？」

去軍校讀音樂，這種事情實在是太特殊了。而且魯爾維斯軍事專門學校似乎是沒有音樂導師才對，那他到底要去學什麼？種種問題在管家心中打轉，一時也說不出頭緒來，被百思攪擾的管家也沒注意到小主人已經道謝後離開，等他回過頭來，一切都太遲了。



──不太喜歡離家，尤其是到這麼遠的地方……

走在路上，某種莫名的孤獨感再度包圍這位新生。但他立刻鼓勵自己是要去學自己想學的東西，以消退這股感覺。走了走，他再度停下，四處觀望。

蔚藍的天、耀眼的日光、無止無境的大草原、四處搖曳的花草、淡淡輕輕的風……

他很自然地隨地躺下，接受大自然的洗滌。

──反正都已經遲到了，那就隨便晃晃吧。

喜歡草原感覺的他，很自然地在地上打滾。由於背包已經做過外部處理，所以他並不擔心內容物受傷的問題。滾夠了，他持續他的旅程，很幸運地這段時間內都平平順順，平順到讓他覺得有點詭異……。


「你是…新生嗎？」

一位一位熊人穩如泰山地站在校門旁，不，對於VARARA來說，這位大哥是貨真價實的「泰山」……大到像一座山。

「……………………………………………」

幼蛙的下巴往下猛拉，他姿勢僵硬地往校內看去，竟然每個人都和這位大叔一樣高，甚至還有高三個頭的！他立即收起驚訝的表情，道：

「是的，我是VARARA……請多多指教。」

他深深地一鞠躬。

「哈哈，我只是個校工，不必這麼恭敬拉！」

說著，幼蛙感覺腳底一空，熊哥竟然將他抱了起來！

「小小的也很棒阿！」

「Va…Vara……」

這是地球人口中的Ｋ隆人的特性──在某些狀態下會發出「叫聲」，而叫聲通常都是名字的前兩個音節。

────……這、這根本就是巨人學校嘛！

透過熊哥校友的高舉，他往內一看正當，發現學校內的平均身高都是兩百公分左右。相較於自己，只有五十五點五五公分，別人看起來根本就是個小玩具……

────說不定有人會說我很可愛。

正向思考是他的優點，然而他的第一個想法就是要請校方幫忙訂做合身的課桌椅。不對！現在應該是要先請熊哥把他放下來才對吧！

「那個……熊哥，可不可以把我……」

「阿阿，對不起，請你趕快進學校吧。」

正當熊哥要將VARARA放回地面時，有一個人快速地走過他身邊，他感覺腰間好像有什麼東西被拿走了，低頭一看，卻是自己的錢包被扒走了。 

「借我一下，很快就還你！」

你前頭的棕毛獅人開朗地喊道，他翠綠色的眼睛給你留下了一個深刻的印象──機車，他想向前追趕，熊人校工的手掌卻突然押著他。 

「不用追了，他是丁莫‧普雷先生，往好處想，你這學期的課，可以躺著上了。」

校工拍了拍VARARA的肩膀，一時間，他不知道到底是該哭，還是該笑......。 

────……藉由沒錢來磨練自己也是一種成長的方法……

VARARA嘆口氣，道別熊哥後，向宿舍前進。

「等等!」

「Vara?」

他轉過身看著比自己寬高好幾倍的校工。

「你要找誰上課？」

「洛哈‧辛格教授。」

「高階近身搏擊、短兵器、戰術心理應用……等等，我知道這樣說會很失禮，不過……」

正當他還沒說完，Varara手上凝聚了一顆由雷電聚集成的雷球。

「唔……那這樣你應該去上威廉‧巴菲斯教授的課才對阿。」

Varara拍了拍背後的黑背包。

「近距離的暫時擊暈後立刻施以某種技術的破壞……需要『高階近身搏擊』、『戰術心理應用』、『短兵器』等等的技巧，所以我沒選錯。」

好像哪邊有錯，可是熊人校工卻說不上來。於是，他揮揮手，面送這位小巧到不行的學生進入校園。可是，那個黑背包之中究竟是藏了什麼「技術性」的東西呢……？



呃.....因為還沒得到校長大人的同意,若是同意了那某蛙會很高興地鳴叫,若是不同意就當作一場雲煙吧(T口T~~~)

寫了文章不要肝的  VARARA

----------


## VARARA

> 隨時歡迎唷~
> 
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> 
>     不過記得要跟校長龍報備~
> 還有自我介紹


報備過了,也可以加入了,感謝^^!!!


VARARA

----------


## 影曲

簡單來說
我們寫過這樣的東西


自我介紹表

    全名：影曲‧羅萊塔 

種族：青年虎人 
性別：雄 
身高：175公分 
體重：55公斤 
特徵：毛色接近白色的銀,肌肉小壯但不粗俗,不會老化的身體 
喜歡的事：到處玩,讓別人摸頭(這是重點) 
討厭的事：看著人們老化 
擅長：控制魔法(細線控制傀儡那種),心理破壞 
性情：抱著好玩的心情做任何事 
座右銘：當人生走到盡頭,就該把燈火交給下一個年輕人 
欲選修的課程：洛哈的 戰術心理應用 
家庭概述：清醒時就已經維持著17歲的身體,大概是睡了幾個世紀, 
入學緣由：讓自己更親近於人 
入學資金來源：學校裡打工 
入學年齡：身體17 實際不明 
短期目標：先找地方住(不知道有宿舍嗎-.-) 
中期目標：學校裡師生混熟 
長期目標：修練"究極"控制魔法    
    



---------------------



> 要發文的話就在「魯爾維斯軍事專門學校{跟小說無關 純同樂}(文章)」裏發文。


簡單的說這裡是校長的聊天室啦~(HP=====)<---爆擊

----------


## VARARA

> 簡單來說
> 我們寫過這樣的東西
> 
> 
> 自我介紹表
> 
>     全名：影曲‧羅萊塔 
> 
> 種族：青年虎人 
> ...


瞭解xd!!
剛剛跟樓主聯絡過了,他說可以耶xddddd
好高興>w<~~~~
考完試後我會努力寫文的!!!(燃燒+烤焦

varara

----------


## Triumph

> (拍手....)
> 從來沒想過接龍故事（呃...以我目前的認知ＸＤ）會有這麼棒的次序感....
> 每位大大的文筆都很棒，看起來是磨練了很久＠＠....
> 
> 某蛙也蠻想參加的...可惜好像已經不行了＠＠～～(除非能加入...轉學生?插入生?亂入生?)
> 
> 很期待這整篇文章的後續，在下絕對會看的ＸＤ...
> 
> 好想參加阿（汗...好恨自己為甚麼這麼晚加hide=相關作品推薦~~有點離題XD]芓~有點離題XD]
> ...


好高興啊T T沒想到這裡居然還有龍槍迷!(2008年要出Raistlin Chronicles囉> <)

我朋友的學校也有玩D&D的哦!

另外你是台灣人還是香港人?

----------


## a70701111

TO：瀟湘
只有身體在的話，整個篇幅就要改掉了喔QQ
因為劇情就不會出現綠光被嚇到這一段。
如果真的有需要，可能還需要一段時間。
因為要想其他登場方式阿……

還有關於您的疑問，小史的那段恐懼，照道理來說，是可以的。
但是在下沒有寫到。
因為要讓阿丁出現，所以就犧牲一下了。


又多了一個學生拉？
看來之後寫子R.P.要在多加一個人了呢。
歡迎您加入魯爾維斯軍事專門學校。

----------


## VARARA

> 好高興啊T T沒想到這裡居然還有龍槍迷!(2008年要出Raistlin Chronicles囉> <)
> 
> 我朋友的學校也有玩D&D的哦!
> 
> 另外你是台灣人還是香港人?


在下是台灣人＞Ｗ＜～～
Ｄ＆Ｄ我只聽過沒有玩過＠＠～

「Raistlin Chronicles」是...ｘｘ紀錄？
不太清楚...
不過龍槍是我寫小說的啟蒙老師ＸＤ（超喜歡秋冬春巨龍的劇情與寫法）
目前我是最愛秋冬春跟時空之卷...靈魂之戰反而感覺水準有點下滑＠＠～～

期待新作了....
有特價的話告知一下（我是窮學生囧）～～




> TO：瀟湘
> 只有身體在的話，整個篇幅就要改掉了喔QQ
> 因為劇情就不會出現綠光被嚇到這一段。
> 如果真的有需要，可能還需要一段時間。
> 因為要想其他登場方式阿……
> 
> 還有關於您的疑問，小史的那段恐懼，照道理來說，是可以的。
> 但是在下沒有寫到。
> 因為要讓阿丁出現，所以就犧牲一下了。
> ...


阿哈哈ＸＤ～～～
感謝前輩的歡迎！！我會努力寫的︿︿！！

ＶＡＲＡＲＡ

----------


## 劍痞

「D&D啊……」（思考）
「有興趣嗎？VARARA。」

「受到文學影響從事創作是不錯。」
「劍某我能介紹目前自己所處的D&D主要網站。」

「不過，要跑面團可能困難了點。畢竟南北獸都有啊……」

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

呼 終於擺脫富鲣化 交出了威廉線的RP 之後 尤金線的RP會跟雷肯線整合在一起 所以 雷肯的存在 應該是學校不知道的 XD {要符合邏輯} 還有 因為阿丁線無獸選取，所以阿丁變成無業遊民 和小史在一起上課啦~ {謎之聲：都是因為作者太懶惰了

----------


## VARARA

> 「D&D啊……」（思考）
> 「有興趣嗎？VARARA。」
> 
> 「受到文學影響從事創作是不錯。」
> 「劍某我能介紹目前自己所處的D&D主要網站。」
> 
> 「不過，要跑面團可能困難了點。畢竟南北獸都有啊……」


＠＠....
「某蛙是很有興趣，不過……」
「課業的壓力讓我不得不對人類世界低頭。」
「所以……」
「感謝您的邀約^^!」
varara



> 呼 終於擺脫富鲣化 交出了威廉線的RP 之後 尤金線的RP會跟雷肯線整合在一起 所以 雷肯的存在 應該是學校不知道的 XD {要符合邏輯} 還有 因為阿丁線無獸選取，所以阿丁變成無業遊民 和小史在一起上課啦~ {謎之聲：都是因為作者太懶惰了


校長!!
可不可以去當旁聽生xdddddd?

可否加開音樂課程或者是可以以音樂為主的場所....(記得某人的文章內有出現酒巴xd..

校長辛苦了!!!(遞茶

(只是小建議,如果太忙的話不用顧慮我沒關係~@@...因為看到很多老師都喜歡歌劇,所以....應該要有個MUSIC場所吧XD)

問題學生  varara

----------


## 好喝的茶

音樂課喔？

校長也叫洛哈包辦吧(茶)。
畢竟我覺得他很適合啊XD

----------


## 瀟湘

軍事學院開音樂課?...怎麼好像不對勁

致小迪版主
[spacer=7]那改成水雲坐在身體旁看書如何?[spacer]

----------


## VARARA

> 軍事學院開音樂課?...怎麼好像不對勁
> 
> 致小迪版主
> [spacer=7]那改成水雲坐在身體旁看書如何?[spacer]


開個軍樂隊?XD
(天音:你不要給校長添麻煩= =!)


個人感覺雷肯與某部作品相似的地方


雷肯給我的感覺好像龍槍˙時光之卷裡面的黑法師
[費斯坦旦提勒斯]
他同時也是[雷斯林]....
兩者的關係倒不是表裡的關係
而是兩個靈魂在競爭,看誰吃掉誰
(費斯坦旦提勒斯是雷斯林的老師)
到最後兩者融合成一起,是你是我都分不清楚
所以到最後
費斯坦旦提勒斯=雷斯林
(註解:雷斯林是長槍英雄之一...黑袍法師)
以上^^一點心得


VARARA

----------


## Triumph

> 開個軍樂隊?XD
> (天音:你不要給校長添麻煩= =!)
> 
> 
> 個人感覺雷肯與某部作品相似的地方
> 
> 
> 雷肯給我的感覺好像龍槍˙時光之卷裡面的黑法師
> [費斯坦旦提勒斯]
> ...


Objection!閣下提供的資料有錯!
費斯坦旦提勒斯=/=雷斯林
雷斯林是為了在魔法試煉中取得勝利而借助費斯坦旦提勒斯的力量,代價就是被奪其健康。另一次是費斯坦旦提勒斯主動在沙克沙羅斯幫助雷斯林對抗黑龍,目的是因為他打算使用雷斯林的軀體延長自己的生命。(當時費斯坦旦提勒斯早就死了,他是從過去幫助雷斯林的)

在時光之卷中,雷斯林在費斯坦旦提勒斯的幫助下,得到了古代法書。獲到了力量的他,成為了大法師之塔的主人,並利用時空之門回到過去打算把費斯坦旦提勒斯殺掉並取而代之。在他倆的魔法大戰中,雷斯林運用了一些小把戲擊敗了費斯坦旦提勒斯,雖然雷斯林吸收了費斯坦旦提勒斯的力量令記憶有所混亂,但在其後的故事看出他依舊是雷斯林



要比的話和雷肯差好遠......雷斯林和費斯坦旦提勒斯只是互相利用。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

呵呵~
創造雷肯其實一開始是參考通靈王中的麻倉葉王，後來又參考了EVA中的碇源堂，不知道牠真正的感覺應該是符合什麼角色?
順便附上雷肯的能力表：{真的是來亂的.......XD}
這些是遊戲設定，其實當初寫小說是為了做RPG遊戲XD
不知道雷肯的力量，夠格當最終魔頭嗎?
角色：雷肯‧欽斯恩 BGM：機器人大戰OG 新格蘭森
初始LV：130 
HP：1358460 MP：965410
膂力：980 靈力：1340
迅捷：850 吉運：600
體魄：965
ATK：2130 DEF：2010
MATK：3240 MDEF：2850
SPD：1860
裝備：
武器-虛空雙鐮
防具-真‧阿米托斯之力{六角金龍之龍麟}{效果：減弱法術攻擊力，並且每回合改變其屬性{順序：風水地火}當屬性相同時，法術無效化}>>>請想像AT力場XD
佩帶：無
招式：
斷魂鐮‧勾月{單體攻擊，有20%機率造成混亂、50%造成黑暗、持續失血{最大值15%}三回合。招式命中率90%}
碎魂鐮‧映天{全體攻擊，40%造成移動不能狀態，70%進入中毒狀態。招式命中率35%}
太虛倒返{將自身的HP回複至5回合前，使用前須詠唱2回合，期間不能被物理性招式造成損傷，否則施法便中斷。招式命中率100%}
千殺噬元{隨機選取敵方一名人員，吸取其生命力30%，招式命中率40%}
法術：
風水地火四系法術全數皆能使用，並且威力是原先的130%
RP中 是不可能出現比雷肯更強的人物的....... {這算是私心?}
作者很不喜歡侷限他人的能力 可是畢竟在下是主RP的編寫者 所以......請多多包含啦！會安排合理的結局的  期待有獸能作出遊戲啦~{可能用RPG製作大師 是作不出來的.......XD}
老龍瘋了......。

----------


## 影曲

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    角色：雷肯‧欽斯恩 BGM：機器人大戰OG 新格蘭森 
初始LV：130 
HP：1358460 MP：965410 
膂力：980 靈力：1340 
迅捷：850 吉運：600 
體魄：965 
ATK：2130 DEF：2010 
MATK：3240 MDEF：2850 
SPD：1860     
    

哈哈這樣子絕對夠資格啦~
魔王萬歲~
不過會在我們愛的力量是友情的力量下把他撲倒的((HP=====(歸零)))

羅萊塔快使用~撲倒攻擊!!

----------


## 好喝的茶

呵，雷肯先生是最終魔頭喔XD

{好喝的茶詠唱咒語！}

茶︰你已經死了！

{好喝的茶發動「死亡詛咒」攻擊雷肯！}

{即死性攻擊對魔王級敵人無效！}

OTL(炸飛)

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

那樣的話 撲倒他的可能是我OTL
因爲我是要反他的XDD

----------


## a70701111

TO：瀟湘
挖壓……
如果要讓水雲用座著的在下是沒有意見拉。
只是要給在下一點時間喔，得要去改。
修改完成後，在下會在通知。

另外雷肯的能力真的是強到變態阿……
沒想到這篇文章的最終大魔王，仍然是雷肯阿。

改文章去……

----------


## 影曲

> 開個軍樂隊?XD
> (天音:你不要給校長添麻煩= =!)


我覺得還OK


說到大魔王
難道畢業後大家要組成小隊去K他嘛?


想像路徑<----(遊戲玩太多,請校長不要做參考)

    學校-->其他城市-->.....-->恐怖的高山上-->古老城堡(印象中大魔王都住城堡)
然後城堡裡還要搞幾個關卡,要一路打倒很多小BOSS
然後一開始我們會被魔王秒殺,之後就"揪"一下(愛的力量)
然後鍵變成超級○亞人之後就打到大魔王
然後開啟隱藏關卡<---重點

----------


## M.S.Keith

最後應該不會全部的人上ˊ3ˋ
按照卡羅的說法應該是會挑幾個去與雷肯PKˊ3ˋ
當然 老師們也會一起上ˊ3ˋ+

----------


## Triumph

> 最後應該不會全部的人上ˊ3ˋ
> 按照卡羅的說法應該是會挑幾個去與雷肯PKˊ3ˋ
> 當然 老師們也會一起上ˊ3ˋ+



不如就先來學生之間的生存戰
==================我是可愛分段線====================

您的新章寫得好有美感  :狐狸嚇到:  

==================我是可愛分段線2===================

有不少人寫前傳嘛~這樣的話我的資料就更充沛了xd

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 不如就先來學生之間的生存戰
> ==================我是可愛分段線====================
> 
> 您的新章寫得好有美感  
> 
> ==================我是可愛分段線2===================
> 
> 有不少人寫前傳嘛~這樣的話我的資料就更充沛了xd



這樣我的小宸宸可以先秒掉全場嗎？(喂)

========================================

還好吧XD
歌詞是參照鬼束千尋的月光

========================================

其實這還不事前傳阿XD
預計前傳會有破萬字XD(第一次破萬耶XD)

----------


## 影曲

話說接到小史看到水雲嚇昏後....糟糕斷文了...
還是有獸在寫了0.0?




> 其實這還不事前傳阿XD 
> 預計前傳會有破萬字XD(第一次破萬耶XD)


M.S.Keith大好猛啊~話說小獸我要寫一半都很困難說-.-

話說...我個人提議前傳再開一個版貼...(有要貼前傳的話...)
因為現在要跟過去分開

----------


## 瀟湘

> 話說接到小史看到水雲嚇昏後....糟糕斷文了...
> 還是有獸在寫了0.0?


.......可能要等校長寫完上課情形才能接吧!不然校長也很難寫...





> 因為現在要跟過去分開


附議!

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

正是嚕~
老龍也不想富鲣化阿~{它都開新連載了說.......
現正施工中......{謎之音：話說原著停工很久了？ 某龍：嘎？！QAQ

----------


## 瀟湘

問個問題......

小史被水雲嚇昏後還能上課嗎?還是另請代課老師?

----------


## M.S.Keith

我實在不認為自己一次貼兩篇會算很好(汗
不過我還是貼了OTZ

至於內容就是之前與卡羅配的~應該沒有太大問題吧ˊ口ˋ"
(因為內容是兩人同寫所以氣息可能沒有相當連貫"")(汗

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

呼......因為在下最近發生了一些轉變.....所以，新貼上這篇文嚴重托搞且品質下滑了{死}{部分獸知道原因......。}
下一篇，想提到劍痞和亞雷{不過 這篇RP好像已經沉底嚕~QAQ
大受們~小龍知錯了嘎~

----------


## a70701111

終於出來拉……
在下等好久拉……
在過幾天，動手寫RP拉XD。
話說第一篇的水雲部分在下還沒修改……
先跟水雲說一聲抱歉，在下發出下一篇子RP時，會一起修改的。

----------


## 好喝的茶

> 呼......因為在下最近發生了一些轉變.....所以，新貼上這篇文嚴重托搞且品質下滑了{死}{部分獸知道原因......。}
> 下一篇，想提到劍痞和亞雷{不過 這篇RP好像已經沉底嚕~QAQ
> 大受們~小龍知錯了嘎~


校長，好久不見啦QQ
你最近到哪去了QQ？

嗯……說起來，茶的RP也嚴重拖稿(被毆飛)。

總之你回來就好啦(燦笑)。

----------


## 影曲

話說校長終於出現嚕~
話說RP也好一陣子沒有動了
目前的敵人好像可以從文章中找到了~
啊~第一個受害者是銀色狼人...?





我的進度

    我的設定...這是好像沒有我正好給了我偷聽的機會(被打)...讓羅萊塔在偶然中偷聽到尤金的對話<---這樣子可以嘛~(先問大家)

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

那樣的話我們兩個可能會相遇?

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 那樣的話我們兩個可能會相遇?


庫洛接下來就要找時間跟我還有卡羅橋時間喔ˊ3ˋ
接下來我們兩個遇到的劇情需要討論˙3˙+

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

這點不用你說我也知道’3’
我們必須好好談論我們關於愉快的相遇（？）的事情嘛
這點小事我怎麽會忘記呢’3’（被打

----------


## 影曲

話說現在的文
好像到了關鍵時期說
好像很多獸的想法同步了~

改天大家可以到聊天室討論ㄧ下~

----------


## 瀟湘

趁勢修文上傳

話說水雲接下來會在離學校有
段距離的地方和盜賊大打出手

有獸會到那種地方嗎?

----------


## VARARA

> 趁勢修文上傳
> 
> 話說水雲接下來會在離學校有
> 段距離的地方和盜賊大打出手
> 
> 有獸會到那種地方嗎?


可以把我寫進去XD....
剛經歷過一場恐怖轉機,想散散心XD.....(請參考最新文章)

----------------------------
作者群可以留一下MSNXD....
可以開始開會了=ˇ=+
(基本上我每天晚上10點後才會出現在電腦前~~)
(星期六的話,基本上是晚上六點後會出現~)
-----------------------------
很久沒寫文了,品質稍稍下滑@@
但是...這篇文章也告訴我,我可以開始繼續寫星之了^^
有找回幾成的功力嚕~~爽快阿~vara~YA!

咦咦,現在六點了.............................
希望大家會喜歡第二章XD~~~

VARARA

----------


## 卡庫爾

疑，又多了一個會吹笛子的學生啊。

照這樣下去，魯爾維斯軍事學校是不是應該改名為魯爾維斯音樂學校
(笑)

    不過，這樣一來就有人玩合奏了。可惜三重奏，還差一個聲部呢……

----------


## 影曲

> 話說水雲接下來會在離學校有 
> 段距離的地方和盜賊大打出手


如果時間剛好對到尤金事件結束
那我應該可以去拔刀相助~(不過我喜歡中途上陣)
我家小羅萊塔就任大大使用吧~

想看看小青蛙的戰鬥方式
會不會藍色那隻ㄧ樣~忘了名子(被毆)
嘴巴會發射光束砲~

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

比起那個……
希望大家能採用我的意見……


我的意見

    之後我會在學校北邊和一只大怪物戰鬥"
目前確定會出場的只有宸而已’3’"    
    


希望大家能考慮一下~

P/S:之前和小薩談的劇情全部要重寫了 囧

----------


## 瀟湘

水雲接下來要去搶救自己身體
所以要和怪物交手的話
那就是兩個事件重疊才可能......
時間是開學第一天太陽下山時嗎?

奉上本獸的MSN:y42u03@hotmail.com
上線時間不定,多半是晚上

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

但是我已經把小說帖上了耶"(汗
或許可以把怪物變成盜賊團的召喚獸來把故事連接起來
喜歡怎麼用我的故事就隨便你們吧'3'

----------


## M.S.Keith

小庫的咒語是抄來的吧(等等)
記得MSN要找我討論喔˙3˙(捏

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

沒錯,是從魔法老師那裡現學現買的'3'(炸
原本還想用Adeat...(木核火爆)

----------


## 影曲

想兩邊都幫的說~
我時間的設定
VS怪物--->戰鬥完畢後--->接著第2戰鬥盜賊(不過已經打到一半)
我是這樣寫的~不知道大大們覺得如何~

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 想兩邊都幫的說~
> 我時間的設定
> VS怪物--->戰鬥完畢後--->接著第2戰鬥盜賊(不過已經打到一半)
> 我是這樣寫的~不知道大大們覺得如何~


請記得 在貼之前請先給有進入文章的人以及卡羅看過後再貼="=
貼之後再問感覺怪怪的~"~

----------


## 瀟湘

水雲這裡是可以......
不過怪物線水雲接不上
因為它的身體是在類似集散地的地方被搶的
石碑那裡好像不太適合......

影曲你要參戰阿......是沒有問題.....
還有誰要參加嗎?
先聲明地點離學校有點遠,大概來回要一天的距離
水雲它是用冥界商人的法術才得以來回的
要去的要先想好如何抵達

----------


## Triumph

繼續做觀察者~(其後會對那些盜賊做些特別行為,先別殺掉=3=)

如果要討論的話,在那裡?

----------


## 影曲

> 請記得 在貼之前請先給有進入文章的人以及卡羅看過後再貼="= 
> 貼之後再問感覺怪怪的~"~


抱歉小獸太心急了>"<

----------


## VARARA

> 話說水雲接下來會在離學校有 
> 段距離的地方和盜賊大打出手
> 			
> 		
> 
> 如果時間剛好對到尤金事件結束
> 那我應該可以去拔刀相助~(不過我喜歡中途上陣)
> 我家小羅萊塔就任大大使用吧~
> 
> ...


呃
會發光束砲的...叫[TAMAMA]
顏色是黑色@@
藍色的叫DORORO,宇宙忍者...

--------------
庫洛斯弄醒那麼大條的摩物阿@@
在下有個建議...
請大家用MSN告知庫洛斯自己要不要參加這場戰鬥
然後把自己的攻擊方式ˋ慣性ˋ招式全部寫清楚給課庫洛斯
然後由他來發揮
畢竟這是他的RP,他想出的點子^^

.....不過影曲好像直接貼上去了.....(汗)

不知道各位認為這種方法如何?

[如果自己想要出現在別人的RP之中,就要告知作者,並將一整份詳細資料給RP作者]

以上^^~


PS.我的戰鬥方式阿...

第一種

1.不讓敵人發現
2.開始使用音波幻術....(利用樂器的音響)
3.背後桶他一刀>Q<

第二種

1.被發現了,不能用音波幻術
2.敵手靠近的瞬間放電(皮O丘0.0?),使對方動作遲緩
3.背後桶他兩刀>Q<

第三種

1.在遠距離放電
2.集中雷電於身體
3.然後像一顆砲彈直接懷抱敵人♥
4.電暈了以後,還是要桶他兩刀>Q<

大約是這幾種吧...
說穿了就是----------
1.自然雷電能力
2.音波幻術
3.背後桶刀
補充一點,我是很會閃的= =+(有看我玩過路尼亞戰記的人應該都知道XD)

VARARA

----------


## VARARA

> 請記得 在貼之前請先給有進入文章的人以及卡羅看過後再貼="= 
> 貼之後再問感覺怪怪的~"~
> 			
> 		
> 
> 抱歉小獸太心急了>"<


再下有個建議0W0(舉手)
要不要先把那篇撤掉,然後跟庫洛斯好好討論?

嗯....我也想幫那隻亞龍電療阿(邪笑)


如果有冒犯,在下先說抱歉~@@
只是個人意見,看看您要不要採納^^"


VARARA

----------


## 劍痞

「看樣子有獸計畫一場具互動性的戰鬥？」（思）

「或許這句挺多餘……」
「劍某我活動範圍八十二趴在校園內，十四趴在鄰近的城鎮，殘餘的四趴才會出遠門。」（？）

「所以本次活動我似乎只有旁觀的份而已。」

----------


## M.S.Keith

目前是打算只跟庫洛斯打那隻魔物˙3˙

----------


## 影曲

※那把小獸這次的發文當做"錯誤示範"刪掉吧~




> 目前是打算只跟庫洛斯打那隻魔物˙3˙


啊...這樣子啊...那我還是重寫好了...

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

沒關係啊'3'
你可以觀戰'3'(被毆飛

----------


## 瀟湘

那麼,本獸順便問問有哪些獸
要參加水雲的肉身奪回之戰的?
時間是太陽落下不久的初夜

想要觀戰,參戰或其他相關互動的
請在回文裡表達意願

另外,如前所述,參加者需要想好如
何抵達事發地點

----------


## 影曲

我想參戰~

不過想先預覽一下大大的文
還有詳細情況(在凸槌會很丟臉-.-")

----------


## VARARA

> 那麼,本獸順便問問有哪些獸
> 要參加水雲的肉身奪回之戰的?
> 時間是太陽落下不久的初夜
> 
> 想要觀戰,參戰或其他相關互動的
> 請在回文裡表達意願
> 
> 另外,如前所述,參加者需要想好如
> 何抵達事發地點


嗯...事發地點是哪邊?
我想卡位XD~~~~
如果需要詳細資料請用MSN找我^^
(詳細資料=詳細設定....或者你可以說你需要的設定相簿  我提供給你^^)

VARARA

----------


## 劍痞

「肉身奪回？」（瞄）

「……有意思，有點想參與。」
「不過要有充分的理由……其他學生是如何知道這件事以至於當時在場也是重要的一點。」（思）

「例如像我這種原先毫不相干的獸是怎麼得知此事的呢？」

----------


## 瀟湘

有點長，所以隱藏。
要寫到與此事件相關劇情的請回在下面讓其他參與的獸知道
確定人物要參戰的，請把人物會做的判斷之類的用私訊或回文告知
寫定初稿後會傳給參與的獸，有問題再修改，最後一定會給校長看
最後附上本獸的MSN帳號：y42u03@hotmail.com
還有雅虎即時通帳號：y42u03_n
要討論的可以找我，通常晚上都在線上


事件概述

        水雲出發時，為了節省旅費，便將大部分的行李連同身體一起打包，交由商會運送。
    本來是不失為一個好主意的，可是東西送到學校北邊有一日路程的村落時，恰逢有人委託盜賊團奪走重要文書，而當時物主則化身商會保鏢，意圖掩人耳目。
    於是雙方在村莊中展開一場大戰，而後物主死去，文書亦被奪走。事後為毀屍滅跡、也為防止消息走漏，依委託者要求執行全村屠殺，並在街道縱火。

    結果波及倉庫，把水雲的身體給燒了七零八落，於是保護身體不被惡靈附身的咒術自動毀壞；偏巧水雲所打包的東西裡，有著用來聚集怨靈的法器，於是在封印同樣被焚毀的情形下，自動運作，將四方被虐殺的村民冤魂聚集起來，變成惡靈，侵占水雲身體。（水雲雖然要求「到我的身體」然而因為被侵佔，所以只能到附近，另外它會先附身在某村民和某盜賊身上，去把法器封印，而該人物一定會在封印法器時受到反噬而暴斃。）

    所以這次的魔王是佔領水雲身體的惡靈，和被惡靈喚醒的殭屍和怨靈，可能的友軍是殘存的盜賊和警備隊；殭屍行動遲緩、無特殊攻擊能力，然而可以讓對方中毒，不管怎麼殺都會在聚攏身體後還原，除非超渡或打的灰飛煙滅；怨靈不具實體，可以用怨念咒殺對方（特別是心懷恐懼或意志不堅者，不但容易被咒殺還有可能在死後被怨靈吸收）；惡靈本身受到水雲身體留有的法力加持，可以無視對方意志強行讓對方體驗自己死前痛苦，不過只要打從心底認為「體驗死前痛苦不等於死亡，死的是對方」就不會有事，只是有所痛楚而已，否則同樣被咒殺。其他能力只剩下操縱怨靈和殭屍、用心電感應挑撥離間而已。另外，惡靈雖心懷對生者的怨恨，但是因為有肉體憑依的關係，所以可以做有深度的理性思考。（這些情報可能會由水雲說出。）

    值得注意的是友軍，本來互有嫌隙的盜賊和警備隊在危機解除時，極易被挑撥而發生內鬥，一但有死者出現，則惡靈很可能藉此東山再起。或著警備隊為了爭功、盜賊為了隱匿行跡，會將眾角色在事件結束時殺害。（當然也可能是受惡靈影響。）

    由於路途較遠，角色若無瞬間移動一類的能力，可以到水雲房間用特殊銅板招喚冥界商人翠麗斯，由祂送過去。（但要付一定代價。）
    知道事件的方法或可為恰巧在場、或可為聽到水雲和翠麗斯的對話、也可以是感覺到北方有「極不祥之氣」或其他。

    大概劇情如上述，除了水雲必出場外，內容均可修改，恭候大家的意見。    
    

致Triumph
[spacer=7]一定會有剩的(笑)
[spacer=7]也可以用MSN和本獸討論

致影曲和劍痞
[spacer=7]請看吧！希望夠詳細！

致VARARA
[spacer=7]恕本獸冒犯……VARARA你不是寫說你從開學第一天開始連睡四天嗎？
[spacer=7]那要如何參戰？
[spacer=7]原則上是歡迎所有想參加的獸啦……可是也不能同時出現在兩邊吧？
[spacer=7]還是說是角色特殊能力？

----------


## 影曲

可以跟瀟湘聯絡上了^^(用即時通)

----------------------



> 水雲雖然要求「到我的身體」然而因為被侵佔，所以只能到附近，另外它會先附身在某村民和某盜賊身上，去把法器封印，而該人物一定會在封印法器時受到反噬而暴斃。）


是說怨靈是法器造成的...而能主只法器的人只有水雲(靈體)?....





> 1.這次的魔王是佔領水雲身體的惡靈
> 2.可能的友軍是殘存的盜賊和警備隊


意思是說要跟水雲的身體打嘍...
ㄧ開始還以為是要跟盜賊打架說...

大致上敵人應該是
1.僵師
特性:不死，物理攻擊，毒(應該是)

2.怨靈
特性:物理攻擊無效，精神攻擊(

3.水雲肉身(惡靈)
特性:BOSS，不能隨便攻擊肉身(肉體是水雲的)，精神攻擊，召喚小兵
用心電感應挑撥離間<----讓人產生幻覺嘛?


羅萊塔只要連結記憶的座標就可以用影子移動(人物,小罐子都可以成為記憶座標)
不過前提是當下物體要有影的存在~

---------------
小獸自己分析的結論
如果有錯誤的話請跟我說~感恩~

----------


## VARARA

> 有點長，所以隱藏。
> 要寫到與此事件相關劇情的請回在下面讓其他參與的獸知道
> 確定人物要參戰的，請把人物會做的判斷之類的用私訊或回文告知
> 寫定初稿後會傳給參與的獸，有問題再修改，最後一定會給校長看
> 最後附上本獸的MSN帳號：y42u03@hotmail.com
> 還有雅虎即時通帳號：y42u03_n
> 要討論的可以找我，通常晚上都在線上
> 
> 
> ...


咦咦＠＠
我沒寫過連睡四天阿＠＠...（文章內都沒出現說...

----------


## VARARA

> 有點長，所以隱藏。
> 要寫到與此事件相關劇情的請回在下面讓其他參與的獸知道
> 確定人物要參戰的，請把人物會做的判斷之類的用私訊或回文告知
> 寫定初稿後會傳給參與的獸，有問題再修改，最後一定會給校長看
> 最後附上本獸的MSN帳號：y42u03@hotmail.com
> 還有雅虎即時通帳號：y42u03_n
> 要討論的可以找我，通常晚上都在線上
> 
> 
> ...


咦咦＠＠
我沒寫過連睡四天阿＠＠...（文章內都沒出現說...

----------


## 瀟湘

> 只見陰風隨著咒語捲起，襲向幼年ｋ隆人！VARARA掙扎著，試圖掙脫，但陰風卻密度提昇，形成黑色的不規則屏障。正當他慌張時，一切猛然而止。 
> 
> 無風，連旋動也靜止了。現在的他，正困在黑色空心的牢籠中。 
> 
> 「這禮物可真棒……。」 
> 
> VARARA敷衍道，並想著該如何突破這黑色的璧障。他敲了敲黑色璧障，發現這東西似乎是流動的液體，看起來像是某種結界。 
> 
> VARARA拿出藏在帽子中的短刀，向圓頂突刺！ 
> ...


所以黃昏時正在被魔化,下接的戰鬥劇情則是在晚上




> 晨間，陽光輕拂大地，星月退去，而風、雲仍是自在地悠遊著。
> 
> 洛哈打了第四次瞌睡。
> 
> ──真會睡……這小子已經睡了四天了……
> 
> 這幾天內洛哈還要做自己的學術研究，晚上又熬夜照顧這個問題學生，讓他體力都快透支了。
> 
> 不過，回想起那天被攻擊時的記憶……洛哈就捏了一把冷汗。那種速度實在是令人吃驚……。不過這段記憶是他提神的良藥，真不之是福是禍。
> ...


也許是本獸理解錯誤,感覺上第一天下午你被雷肯魔化後應該是睡了四天吧

----------


## 影曲

目前的組隊成員應該是
水雲(冥術士)
羅萊塔(黑魔法師)
Champi.Frederica(???)
星空微光 (暗殺者?)

還有其他人要加入的麻?~

小獸希望能看看隊員們的稿子~

還有討論一下 初次見面 And 戰鬥劇情

-------------------------------
我的即時CHU13920105

----------


## 瀟湘

補充一下
Triumph表示要當觀察者,不會參戰,不過希望留下幾名盜賊別殺

----------


## Triumph

嘛~我的角色不是成長型,設定上還是50歲哩!(族內則是12)

所以基本上不會參學生的戰鬥~(能力比學生強太多了= =會趕快殺掉自己重開......吧?)

另外本獸沒有msn啦......可以pm給我嗎?(會盡快申請的啦......)

----------


## 劍痞

「這種戰鬥……」
「可能只會在後頭放個需引導的輔助法術到結束吧？」（被打）

「我對結束後的盜賊、警方與眾獸三方的內鬥比較會干涉就是……」

----------


## 瀟湘

公告一下，參加水雲線的獸拜託請在十二月三十日以前，跟本獸討論一下劇情。
如果因為各種原因，沒有辦法參予討論，也可以將人物的技能、遇到事情會如何
判斷、非寫不可的橋段、參戰緣由、抵達方法等人物相關資料，用私訊寄給本獸。

如果超過時間，只好忍痛從名單去除了......拜託各位早點寄來，寫成後會先用私
訊寄給各位，如有錯誤再做修正；沒有辦法用私訊的，可以用ＭＳＮ跟本獸聯絡
或著寄ｅ－ｍａｉｌ給我。另外也請留下聯絡的方法。

帳號：y42u03@hotmail.com


致劍痞

    補助型也可以，只要把資料備齊就可以。歡迎參加惡靈古堡水雲身體奪還
之戰。（笑）

----------


## VARARA

我的設定有更完整的版本,我會在文章那邊做更新,有需要的人可以先在這邊看~~


點我觀看


人物角色設定:

名稱:Varara
種族:K隆人
血型:KB型
性別：雄!
身高：55.55cm
體重： 23kg
特徵：淡紫藍色的身軀ˋ淡紫的雙瞳ˋ頭上戴著不知名材料製成的帽子，貌似將一塊潔白的扇形布披在頭上。白色的肚皮上繪有三個黃色倒立三角形的符號，一高兩低的排列著；而頭上的帽子正前端也有相同的小圖示。拖著一條小小的白色蝌蚪尾巴，嘴巴幾乎都是張開的。
喜歡的事：練習樂器
討厭的事：運動
擅長：音波幻技ˋ自然雷電形成
性情：和平不喜好打鬥,該狠的時候還是會狠
座右銘：未來要靠自己去爭取
欲選修的課程：洛哈‧辛格教授的三堂課程
家庭概述：家人不知去向,只留下管家與自己。
入學緣由：學習防身
入學資金來源：家中謎樣的大量存款
入學年齡：18歲
短期目標：把討厭的運動練好
中期目標：尋找父母ˋ自己存在時空的真實性。
長期目標：離開紅塵隱居當隱士
口頭纏:vara vara地叫。
備註：1.攻擊都是來陰的。(請參考下面)
      2.愛打瞌睡
      3.有點糊塗

名稱:Varara
種族:K隆人
血型:KB型
武器:自然雷電(類似電鰻會發電這樣...不過福特多非常多@@!)
性格:
     1.比較自閉,很少會主動找人說話
     2.會想一些比較哲學的問題
     3.個性上很樂觀
     4.比較安靜
穿著:
 型態1(普通型態):
                裸體,但是有戴帽子(絲質白色暗殺兵軍帽),以及腹部有三個倒立三角形並排(請參考我的頭像)，右手手腕的地方有個正七芒星圖樣（圖樣為空心黑色）。
 型態2(抓狂OR爆走型態):
                本體與第一型態相同,但頭上會多兩個狼耳,原本的蝌蚪尾巴會變成狼尾，右手腕的正七芒星會閃爍血紅的光芒。
 後期型態:
          會以第2型態出現,但是可以控制力量，右手的正七芒星閃爍淡藍色的光芒。
顏色:
　第一型態的體色（沒長毛喔＠＠！）：
　　瞳孔：淡紫色（偏藍色，色碼大約是#6633cc）眼睛是張開四分之三~
　　體色：淡紫藍色（嚴重偏藍色，色碼大約是#6633ff）
　第二型態的毛色（長毛了ＸＤ）：
　　瞳孔：暗紅色（有點血的顏色，色碼大約是#990000）眼睛全部張開~
　　體毛色：深海般的藍紫色（其實跟第一型態差不多，色碼大約是#330099）
  後期型態（有毛～簡稱ｋ狼型態）:
    瞳孔：深海般的藍紫色（其實跟第一型態差不多，色碼大約是#330099）
　　體毛色：體色：淡紫藍色（嚴重偏藍色，色碼大約是#6633ff）
配件:肚子上的三個倒立三角形圖騰，以及右手腕的正七芒星。
喜歡的東西:水ˋ藍天ˋ芒果ˋ操作鋼琴ˋ操作雙簧管ˋ音樂ˋ創作樂曲ˋ鳴叫（聲音：varavara....）
討厭的東西:蜘蛛ˋ蒼蠅ˋ粗魯ˋ酒鬼ˋ太髒的地方。

攻擊模式:

第一種 

1.不讓敵人發現 
2.開始使用音波幻術....(利用樂器的音響) 
3.背後桶他一刀>Q< 

第二種 

1.被發現了,不能用音波幻術 
2.敵手靠近的瞬間放電(皮O丘0.0?),使對方動作遲緩 
3.背後桶他兩刀>Q< 

第三種 

1.在遠距離放電 
2.集中雷電於身體 
3.然後像一顆砲彈直接懷抱敵人? 
4.電暈了以後,還是要桶他兩刀>Q< 

大約是這幾種吧... 
說穿了就是---------- 
1.自然雷電能力 
2.音波幻術 
3.背後桶刀 
補充一點,我是很會閃的= =+(有看我玩過路尼亞戰記的人應該都知道XD) 

---------------很重要-----------------------
正常狀況:
對方是有[肉體ˋ生命]的,不管是惡人還是好人都不會殺-------
對方只是[靈體(也就是俗稱的靈魂)],善良的不會殺,惡的才會殺.
我對靈魂的定義:
靈:生物的理智ˋ判斷ˋ思考能力(ex:安排今天要做的事情)
魂:生物的情慾ˋ衝動(ex:看到女獸會有遐想,身體會有自然反應.......<---這不是我喔= =我對女的都沒興趣,男的也都沒有....離題!)

以上～～

----------


## Triumph

只要把那些盜賊放跑到森林,最後再稍稍提及他們失蹤就好了。

----------


## 影曲

劍痞也到水雲房間了=W=



關於後面的劇情 我跟水雲有個提議(劍痞的部份)

所以今天有空嘛?~水雲.劍痞上線了的話討論一下~

話說劍痞MSN掛網掛好兇 =口=

----------


## 劍痞

「……記得要照顧照顧劍痞啊，
「正因為如此我才故意被打得如此慘。」（誤）

「討論時段嘛……下午晚上凌晨皆可。」

----------


## VARARA

在下有個建議!!


由於各作者使用的設定會不同
所以建議各位要寫個人劇情的作者先跟要出場的角色要[自己想要的]基本設定
這樣子對文章會很有幫助XD

範例:

嗯...例如我蛙某天要寫ㄧ段會跟小迪交會的故事,於是我請小迪寫出我要的一些設定......(當然,要求前要先讓要被寫的人同意XD~~~此狀況是假設小迪版主已經同意了!)

我要的設定如下:
1.平常課後的例行事項?
2.幾點睡覺?
.....等等

-------------------

這樣一來可以讓作品更好寫出來,更好表達出來,也更好符合大家想要的樣子XD

ㄧ點小建議,不知道各位感覺如何呢?(笑)



VARARA

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

這是雅尼哥坦世界地圖{陸塊以外之白色部分為海} 極為簡略 傷眼注意！
這是作者的手繪地圖，在改成電子版之後的樣子{海岸線應要較為曲折一些}
咖啡色是山地 藍色是水系 有地名和解說 學校是在沙錫安鐸西北方 駕車約半小時之地 水雲事件應會發生在距離下席恩西雅{或附近之地}

----------


## 影曲

其實婐跟水雲討論時也有
討論到地理位置的相關問題
也有畫了張大略的地形(過被我弄丟了-.-)

其實現在進度還寫蠻多了~
不過聽水雲說卡羅的小史要參戰=口=(驚!!

----------


## 影曲

M.S跟 老大
原來是採接龍文的方式
雷肯這麼快就動手啦一A一
----------
唔...一沒注意就掉到好下面...
我推(遮臉

----------


## M.S.Keith

我跟庫庫本來就是互相接文阿˙3˙
所以劇情比較好調整˙3˙

----------


## Triumph

瀟湘大要何時才放出來啊=3=

只在只剩小褲褲跟雞絲在一邊耍得高興(?

另外老龍的富姦病好了沒?

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

=W= 抱歉嘎~已經有好一陣子消失嚕~{思考本傳第一部第一章、第二部第六章劇情以及沉浸在東方系列的音樂中}現在思考可以插入的點，再行補上，請原諒我的托搞吧.....{逃

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

富姦暫時消散嚕~下一篇要打算寫尤金的第一堂上課{你們所見到的實際上RP角色已經有上過課了~{因為某龍粗心的緣故} 尤金的課是一些介紹，還在思考要如何編寫，另外 由於本龍已經好久未拿筆了，筆下粗劣，請多加海涵！謝謝XDD

----------


## a70701111

呀……
這篇老龍的伏筆埋很多阿。
光是看了很多龍族的樣子，就知道不簡單。
這隻獸如果闖入了RP的世界，應該會造成不小的波動吧。
雖然想看到下篇，可是又會忍不住想像XD

----------


## a70701111

總算出完第三次的R.P文了……
寫的頭昏腦脹阿……
在這期間，在下要感謝老龍、水雲、影曲、VARA、劍痞的幫助與建言。
希望這篇R.P能夠繼續下去……
下一篇要出來不知道又要過多久了……

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

似乎荒廢了很久所以來開一場派對.(?)

----------


## M.S.Keith

派對需要的東西都準備好了喔（？
準備狂歡吧！（被拖走

接下來換庫褲接～

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

想寫節奏快的感覺不過似乎失敗了.(狂汗)

----------


## 瀟湘

對文章的感想應該是回在文章區吧？還是為了版面整齊回在討論區？

----------


## M.S.Keith

對文章的感想是在這邊，因為不想要有插文而把文章的整體感給滅掉了。

話說我這篇拖好久。

----------


## a70701111

哇嗚……
水雲還是要負責接下去嗎？
還是說在下也需要參入寫一些文出來？
感覺上要結尾似乎需要眾獸的努力阿……
嗯……在下的文筆又感覺到退步了……
如果說打了下一篇，可能要大家稍微說一下了。

----------


## Triumph

現在主要是M.S,庫庫和水雲兩條支線啊......

話說還沒到我出場的地步啊......

----------


## 影曲

墣~
水雲已經貼上來啦
不過我還在想後面怎麼發展說~
快到劍痞登場了嘎~

讓大家期待ㄧ下

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

真是太感激各位的支持了~
母RP的下一章 估計將會在兩邊事件的一個段落點 開始寫作 請兩方人員 私下和我討論 ~

----------


## 影曲

喔喔～水雲和小笛都貼了

話說小笛的人柱我看不太懂-3-

----------


## a70701111

噗……
怎麼被說成這樣……
我的那段是形容變成人柱的情況，所以不管是念咒還是行動，都要搭配著水雲那篇來看，才能看懂比較多。
依照劇情走向下去，如果還需要我來接一下，都可以在跟我說喔。

----------


## 瀟湘

嗯……就先當伏筆吧？（笑）
不管怎麼樣，故事的結尾一定要說明白的。

----------


## 影曲

總之先貼再說xd

話說最近都沒有新同學啊xd

----------


## VARARA

各位抱歉
我前面那篇，從

[他腳一滑，小小的身軀埋沒在黑色液體之中。

雷肯露出邪惡的微笑。

夕陽抵不過暗夜的侵蝕，放棄了最後一絲光輝……

夜晚降臨。]

之後，全部都會重寫，因為與瀟湘的線發生嚴重衝突＠＠

在下猜想……應該還沒有獸從我那邊接下去吧？

近日內會貼上修改版以及新章

>w<"

VARARA

----------


## 影曲

話說庫
你偷偷把文推上來啦-3-

最近學業有點忙
手稿轉電子檔又好懶xd

不過應該近期會繼續xd

----------


## 影曲

終於有時間看了一些文
卡羅推文了阿ｘｄ

不過剛才看完讓影冷顫了一下

第一學期就要當掉了阿ＱＡＱ
阿丁饒了我～（淚奔

----------


## a70701111

老龍出現了？！
所以說，是打算做一個結束了嗎？
不過這個阿丁真的太狠啦……
(難道是希望學生留級多賺點錢？)
那麼，接下來的接法是？

----------


## 瀟湘

下面就看我們怎麼寫了
當然……要先等影曲把手稿打完……（笑）

----------


## 影曲

猶豫好久終於還是貼上來了030

雖然說是為了自己的興趣寫的030

可是還是有點想聽評語xd

所以＝w＝（不負責任的丟給水雲了＝w＝（托殺

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

沉沒太久了, 過來推一下
薩你快寫啊, 不然我們都不能接
趕快滾回來接啦

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

看了一下RP的新進度 感覺好像有股熱血回流到體內 這就是所謂的創作魂嗎?
報告一下 目前手邊的 手稿
RP 進度0%
原著第六回 進度65%
另外的 20%
如果沒有意外 應該是會推原著出來 再來是RP 吧?
公布一下 老師們情感值(有的才寫 沒有均為0)

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

         尤金 洛哈....30   庫洛斯...20   海瑟...80  阿丁...10   小史....5    威廉...60            
 洛哈    尤金...50    宸...29  小史...30      學生們...10~20       
 阿丁       尤金...-5     洛哈...10  小史..15     小迪...7  海瑟...70
 小史   所有人...5      水雲...-20           
威廉     尤金...62       海瑟...76  其他人...-2

----------


## 影曲

好一陣子沒有更新魯爾了Q.Q

話說我沒出現在感情質上（哭哭

影現在等待水雲的指示在等開文xd

----------


## 影曲

嘖嘖～連卡羅都更新了

我RP進度連50%都不到，好不爭氣（掩面

甚至還砍掉從寫

----------


## a70701111

老龍阿！！
你總算出現了新篇……
我很感動……
不過出場的角色好像都是ㄧ些不常出現的面孔。
但是尤金真不愧是『壯牛』，威廉完全不是對手的樣子……
這篇看出老龍再找回感覺，但找回來的感覺寫出的新篇也不錯。(但阿丁、小史它們會不會再出現阿？)

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

原著中尤金是男主角......(主角不人氣淚目
這篇主要在敘述 第一篇尤金遇到席維到洛哈看到異相 
這段期間發生的事 下篇也順勢由這裡開始 
阿丁小史原先是配角 但是在RP中後援勢力強大(雖然不像某洛)
所以之後他們的戲份還是要有的 而且要增多吧 
因為照目前的安排 尤金可能也要暫時邊緣化

----------


## a70701111

也不用說成這樣阿……
尤金也是有讓人在意的成分在吧。
雖然我個人還是很私心就是了。
用這麼大架構的東西，老龍也應該很頭痛。
希望我能夠繼續看到下篇了。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

大家好~久違的更新，希望老朋友們能回來看看，也歡迎新朋友多加指教，這次幾乎整篇是武戲，下篇會規劃水雲線的結束，敬請期待！
真希望能檢討出自己現在的文章是發生啥事

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

以下是第一版設定，主要是要確立紀錄避免常常吃書，部份角色可能會拖非常久才出場或是本篇限定的就不列出了。

地區﹝area﹞、世界觀﹝world﹞、特殊名詞﹝special item﹞介紹：

雅尼哥坦：Fantasy reincarnation的所有角色們所生存的世界，龍族是主宰這世界的神明，而Fantasy reincarnation一切的故事，也都在這裡發生。

阿菲斯特：雅尼哥坦世界的大陸之一，位處東邊。 

帕爾達隆那：雅尼哥坦世界的大陸之一，位處西邊。 

伊克洛普：伊瑟克魯達帝國和洛西西尼普迪聯邦的通用紀年法。 

伊瑟克魯達帝國：培頓﹝獸人﹞建立的帝國，採君主專制，信奉斯達教團。

洛西西尼普迪聯邦：由洛西西王國（伊安【精靈】建立）、尼普迪公國（盧恩【人類】建立）共組而成的國家，採共和體制，信奉亞多議會。 

龍：創造雅尼哥坦世界的龍，是這個世界的神，有亞多和葛摩兩種正與邪的龍族。 

曆法：1年有13個月，大月29日，小月28日{無閏月} 

沙錫安鐸：培頓{獸族}之國的首都，位處南半球

哥利安塔：伊安{精靈}盧恩{人類}的共同首都，位處北半球 

節日及假日：培頓沒有週休二日{放假主要是在神明的誕辰或是國慶}，伊安和盧恩採週休一日制 

繁衍：培頓彼此之間的物種繁衍可行但成功率較低{舉例：牛配牛較容易生出後代，牛配狼則機率較低，且其後代外貌會因基因而有所不同{就是不會有牛角狼之類 的生物出現}}，伊安的繁殖力最低{現已有無性生殖技術彌補}盧恩繁殖力最高{所以洛西西尼普迪聯邦軍隊主要是以盧恩組成} 

工藝技術及建築藝術：培頓以歐式建築為主，伊安和盧恩則以中式建築為主，商業為行會制，一般來說，有"盧恩的技術領先世界一百年"的說法存在，但由於魔法的使用盛行，所以火槍等射擊武器的使用尚未普及。 

信仰：伊安方信仰亞多議會{以白龍神薩拉‧卡羅為主神}，培頓方信仰斯達教團{以黑龍神魯爾‧邦多為主神}，兩教教義大致上類似多神元素崇拜，惟斯達教團具有強烈聖戰思想。 

人物篇

主要角色簡介： 

尤金‧巴菲斯：28歲，牛人，軍階：中尉。性情冷漠，沈默寡言。尤金八歲父母雙亡，被魯爾維斯軍事專門學校校長─ 海瑟‧巴菲斯收養，成爲義子。復仇是他生存的最大目標，卻不知這樣的目標帶給他的是更多的苦難。

職業分類：重劍士 
慣用武裝：黑十字重劍、鎖鏈劍-阿法提斯、聖劍麥康爾 
天生屬性：冥

洛哈‧辛格﹝Raul‧Singer﹞：25歲，狼人，軍階：上尉。個性幽默，溫文儒雅。洛哈出身軍人世家，其父爲特別上將─洛迪‧辛格，家勢富甲一方，從小衣食無缺的他，卻在父親溫室般的呵護下，感到極深刻的孤獨，從小被和眾人隔離開來的他，最大的渴望就是找到可以交心的知己，在和尤金成為同班同學後，他開始對這個沉默寡言的傢伙產生了好感。

職業分類：鬥爭者 
慣用武裝：鋼爪、鎢鋼爪、求導者之握（褐鱗神器）、銀鐮薩希蒂 
天生屬性：厲

史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦曆瓦斯：16歲，虎人，軍階：中士。伊瑟克魯達帝國最大商人家族，瓦曆瓦斯家族的三子，家 中富可敵國。瓦曆瓦斯家族長久以來掌控著伊瑟克魯達帝國的對外貿易，尤其是糧食部分，所以其在帝國內的影響是非常大的。身爲家裏的三子，史丁格卻對商賈生涯興趣缺缺，在久經一番深思熟慮後，他選擇了從軍一途，無奈自小體弱多病，根本無法勝任辛苦的軍事操練，本來要放棄的他，所幸在魯爾維斯軍事專門學校校長 ─海瑟‧巴菲斯的開導下，改走上了軍醫之路。天資聰慧，溫順聽話。綽號：小史 

職業分類：操器使 
慣用武裝：銀針、金針、新毫．精鑄（主要使用道具合成法戰鬥，但主要還是負責用針灸治療後援）
天生屬性：茁

丁莫‧普雷﹝Dimo‧Pula﹞ ：20歲，獅人，軍階：下士。出身低微，曾是一名街頭混混的他，在一次酒館鬧事中，被魯爾維斯軍事專門學校校長─海瑟‧巴菲斯發現他在遠端武器上的優異天賦，遂說 服他加入軍旅生涯。個性頑劣，玩世不恭的他，在注重紀律的軍隊中很不討喜，好幾次都是海瑟替他把事情壓下來，才保住了他的飯碗。綽號：阿丁 

職業分類：巡者 
慣用武裝：重長弓、鐵胎弓、無弦弓．風之低語 
天生屬性：烈

威廉‧巴菲斯：33歲，羊人，海瑟的兒子，尤金的義兄，和尤金的感情融洽，情同手足。

職業分類：咒術師/煞行者 
慣用武裝：曦光遺骸（七幻真玉）、苦痛之憶
天生屬性：玄

其他角色類（部份角色未出場）

海瑟‧巴菲斯：72歲，羊人，魯爾維斯軍事專門學校校長暨帝國軍前參謀長，也是尤金的義父，他是尤金的人生啟蒙導師，尤金和他情同父子。

職業分類：強襲騎士 
慣用武裝：黑檀木槍、精鋼槍真打、（蒼鱗神器）克利提翁．北風之歎
天生屬性：凜

洛迪‧辛格：48歲，狼人，洛哈的父親，位高權重的特別上將，對兒子的呵護無微不至，他似乎了解有關於尤金父親的一些事。 

職業分類：掃蕩者
天生屬性：烈 
慣用武裝：泣血斧．荒噬

克達‧連恩：70歲，狼人，服侍海瑟已有五十多年的老忠僕。

職業分類：杖客
慣用武裝：掃把、竹竿 
天生屬性：烈

赫特‧葛拉吉：28歲，中士，長相和尤金十分相似的牛人，不知為何十分憎恨尤金。

職業分類：重劍士 
慣用武裝：精鋼重劍、隕鐵斬馬刀、犀刃．白騎士 
天生屬性：凜

烏伊努‧亞塔利班‧薩格斯：20歲，虎人，伊瑟克魯達帝國的皇太子，懷有一統天下的野心，未達目的不擇手段的他，毒殺了自己的父親，成為新任的皇帝。 

職業分類：無 
天生屬性：無 
慣用武裝：金鐮．努爾堤

凱倫‧拿巴奈特：狼人，洛哈的未婚妻，使得一身好鞭法的她，也是商場上的女強人，個性驕縱跋扈，目中無人。 

麥爾‧威斯魯：獅人，戰技大賽委員長，戰技大賽開始前因不明原因墜河而死。

戈登‧加隆克：狐人，軍部大臣，也是洛哈的師父。

路易士‧拿巴奈特：狼人，凱倫的父親，十分溺愛妻女，熱情奔放，吏部大臣之一。 

馬格麗特‧桑尼：狼人，凱倫的母親，十分溺愛女兒，有點歇斯底里，吏部大臣之一。 

西蒙‧賽恩：狼人，洛哈的表哥，冷血的殺手，精神有點怪異。 

瓦哈魯‧沁凱：全盲的羊人，傳授阿丁射箭技巧的師父，不喜和人接觸。

伊薩克‧埃努：熊人，教導小史醫術的神醫，現隱居於南阿菲斯特谷地。 

桑德斯‧拿巴奈特：狼人，路易士的雙胞胎兄弟，平實的地方執政官。 

亞歷山大‧庫爾‧瓦曆瓦斯：虎人，小史的父親，瓦曆瓦斯現任當家，體態癰腫，家財萬貫。 



雷肯‧欽斯恩：潛伏在尤金身體裡的強大精神體，被尤金意外喚醒。殘暴好殺，力量和智慧都深不可測。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

法術篇

在雅尼哥坦，有一部分對於法術能量比較敏銳的人可以使用法術，而法術的使用可分為七種方式，又稱為七儀，使用法術的方法沒有一定，但是越符合元素本身的型態，通常會有比較好的效果，依種族來分，伊安詠唱的速度和法術威力大多能超越培頓15％～30％，盧恩則無法自由使用咒術，需要消耗咒符來施術。極少數資質優秀的人有可能可以學會各種屬性，但是通常如果其中一系不是玄儀的話，是無法同時使用兩種法術的。

各儀介紹：

厲儀：雷系咒術的總稱，主要是速度見長型的法術，施放時用束帶型或者用引導的方式會比較容易，天生屬性是厲儀的人通常行動迅速。
弱點屬性：玄

茁儀：風系咒術的總稱，茁儀的使用者不同於厲儀的是茁儀可依用途不同而調整元素流動的方式，一般來說，若是要造成漂浮的效果，會使用氣團型，如果要用風刃傷人，則會用箭型的方式來施法，部份的茁儀法術會刺激生物的自癒效果，達到治傷的效果。
弱點屬性：烈

烈儀：烈儀顯而易見的特性就是殺傷力強大，耗用術力巨大，蛇型和鳥型的構型通常能達到不錯的效果，許多野獸、魔物也都天生懼怕烈儀，據傳對部份的不死生物和妖魔有奇效。弱點屬性：凜

凜儀：凜儀對於初學者來說並不是容易操縱的屬性，元素量的掌控如果失當，容易發生施術者自己凍死的慘況，一般來說，較接近水邊的地區能使凜儀的法能較易集中，威力方面較大於同是易變化形體的茁儀，能力高強的凜儀使用者甚至可以把敵手身體的水分抽乾。弱點屬性：厲

玄儀：最易操縱的屬性當屬玄儀，相對安定也具有中上的詠唱速度，並且多用實體化的方式攻擊，可以和厲儀以外的法術組合。

煌儀：已知的七儀中，耗費法能最大，習得難度最高，詠唱速度最慢，威力未知，據載對激發生物自癒能力有神效的法術，雅尼哥坦絕大多數的生物均無法使用，斯達教團高層中貌似有人曾使用過。弱點屬性：？

冥儀：同煌儀也是耗費法能極大，詠唱速度極慢的法術，純用法術能量作為攻擊手段的冥儀現不存在，遺留下來的只可以讓死屍重新活動一小段時間，雅尼哥坦絕大多數的生物均無法使用，部份冥儀法術可以召喚未知生物，以施術者血肉為食，使用起來極度凶險。弱點屬性：？

另外，於古籍記載中，若能把某些屬性融合，則可以產生一股更強大的、超越所有屬性的力量，要得到那種能力，必須要具備阿米托斯，而有關阿米托斯的資料至今無人得知，現推測可能是某種神器或是地脈，也可能是某種儀式。


<HR>

1.魯爾所述20年前之事，確立為28年前，此為bug上修正。
2.新增與修訂人物介紹（年齡部份為登場年齡）

（原耀皇上人）康雅‧普亭：24歲男性，斯達神教的新一代教宗，從沒有人真正看過他的真面目，實力未知。 

蘇瓦‧卡范倫：19歲，女性，斯達神教的教宗候選人，與康雅競爭教宗之位，意圖矯正教宗與帝國之間的關係。
職業分類：言靈師
武器:化蟾金鐲 能夠吐出各系咒符的法寶 手鐲上一饅頭大小的金色蟾蜍 可以為蘇瓦提供三種戰鬥方式 一、飛索匕首 二、咒符（但威力與種類在脫出試煉淵之後便損壞，無法控制咒符數量威力種類等，且有時會自動觸發）三、法力光刃（極耗術力，長度為15公分，蘇瓦最大使用時間為一分鐘，可以劈斷已知最堅硬的金屬隕鐵）

3.報告目前狀態
修改天之二凶星-甦中部份對話與情節中，已初步建構新章節降神之契的部份內容和大綱。

以上，期能早日完成並求無錯誤。

----------

